# Use Up Your Stash 2013 - Session 1



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2012)

Ladies let's use up your stash and save some cash! 2013 is a new year and save some money..... while reducing clutter and waste.

If you no longer want to be in this challenge and see your name please IM me to remove it. If you don't see your name and want to join, *Please thank this post; *. Thanks Ladies and Lets USE IT UP in 2013

Session 3


Sessions are as follows:
Session 1 - Jan. 1, 2013 - April 30, 2013
Session 2 - May 1, 2013 - August 31, 2013
Session 3 - Sept. 1, 2013 - December 31, 2013


The Rules:

1. Use the suggested categories or add categories of your own, list your stash within 5 days of joining the challenge. If you have a REALLY Big stash, put in a little at a time. But keep your list updated with the products used, given away, exchanged, etc. 

Posting a starting pic of your stash is optional. You can then update this "place holder" as we go along with details of what you have used, sold, exchanged and given away. 

2. For each category you can include 1 item for a staple. Mark this item. You can purchase 1 staple item per category to have 1 on hand without using a pass. If you stock up on staples anything beyond 1 item must be put in your stash list.

3. Participants are allowed 1 product purchase per month 

4. The idea is to decrease your stash not increase it. You are free to swap, sell, throw away and give away products to your heart’s content as long as the stash is "decreasing". The aim is to be reasonable and realize that we do not need to buy so much stuff but rather be more disciplined with our regiments and learn to establish our staples by actually using the stuff instead of continually buying more !!!

6. Also please check in every 2 weeks to let us all know how it is going and to get support so you do not fall off the challenge. 

7. If you fall off the wagon, update your stash list and get back in the game. The idea is to encourage better spending habits, make wise product purchases and to gain discipline in our regimens.


Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
- Conditioners
- Deep Conditioners
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling products
- Other

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
i.e. – reduce my stash by 20%
i.e. – to have 1 shampoo, 2 conditioners, 3 styling products, etc.
[Fill in your goal] 


Challengers from last session (please pm me to remove you or post below) New challengers please list below to add you. Ladies lets do this!

JJamiah
@Ogoma
@B_Phlyy
@Theresamonet
@classoohfive
@NikkiQ
@wheezy807
@RarityFluttershy
@LaidBak
@Beautyu2u
@ZebraPrintLover
@TrueSugar
@natura87
@xu93texas
@faithVA
@Minty
@lamaria211
@Ann0804
@Lisaaa Bonet
@Meritamen
@Skiggle
@JeterCrazed
@Keishadt
@Angelinhell
@Arian
@greenandchic
@Kindheart
@JazzyOleBabe
@Tonto
@SunySydeofLyfe
@EnExitStageLeft
@TrueSugar
@SimJam
@Angel of the North
@cutenss
@Golden*Brown
@GrowAHead
@klsjackson
@Lita
@missliberia
@nynewyork
SimplyWhole
Carrie A
APrayer4Hair
bronzebomb
lovestarr
pink219
temfash


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a significant stash still. I have a feeling my hair will be drinking up products. Last year I did well not purchasing a ton or a lot of products. Like I said in the last challenge it trickled down to various other areas of life. I have goals this year to save and this challenge will help to continue to get me there.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 28, 2012)

Add me, please. I'm going to work on making a stash list this weekend.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in.  I so need this. On the road to becoming PJ Jr.  This cannot happen.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 28, 2012)

I am in. I will update the list next week when I am home.

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
*To document what products worked, why, and how long products last.*

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17609995&postcount=35*

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
_*- find a staple moisturizer and butter. 
- motivation to stick to my HG and staple products for my hair and pocket's sake.*_


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2012)

I want to use a good bit of my stash:

What I want to use:

*Oils and Butters:*
1 Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Elixir
1 Darcy's Botanicals Coco Bean Hair and Body Oil
1 SheScentIt Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (Already in progress, I frickin' loveeeeeeeeee it)
1 Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter
1 Pura Body Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter
1 Kinky Kurly Perfectly Polished Oil
1 Komaza Care Stinky Stuff (In progress)
1 bottle of Hair Trigger Hair Growth Elixir (I love it! and in progress) 
1 Jar of BASK Palm Tapioca (In progress)
1 1/4 bottle of Tropic Isle Living Jamaican Black Castor Oil Serum w/ Argan Oil (In Progress)
1 2oz. Gleau Oil
*
Conditioners:* _(Rinsing, Reconstructor and DC's)_
1 Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor
2 4Naturals Reconstuctor
1 Mizani Kerafuse Intense Strengthening Treatment(In progress)
1 Curls Coconut Curlada Conditioner
8 to 10 Deep conditioners (8 oz's and 16 oz's)
2 Bottles of V05 COnditioners (In progress)
1/4 bottle of Tresemme Nourishing Moisture(In progress)
1 Keracare Instensive Restorative Masque 
1 Kynx Ultra Hydrating Conditioner

*Leave In's:*
1 KomazaCare Califia Leave In
1&1/2 bottles of BM Oil-Free Hair Serum (In progress)
1 Chi Keratin Mist
1&1/4 bottles of Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk (In progress)
1&1/2 bottles of Jane Carter's Solutions Revitalizing Leave In (In progress)
1 Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
1 Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Leave In's
1 Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Honey Butter
1 jar of BM Luscious Balance Cream Moisturizer 
1/4 bottle of Giovanni Vitapro Leave In Moisture Treatment
1 Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Honey Butter
1 Phytokeratine Reparative Serum

*Moisturizers and Stylers:*
1 QB BRBC
1 DB Shea Butter Moisturizing Cream
1 Bee Mine Be Hold Curly Butter (In progress)
1 KomazaCare Califia Spray (In progress)
1 Darcy's Botanicals Avocado and Honey Twisting Cream
1 Jar of Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
1 jar of Afroveda Pur Whipped Hair Jelly 
1 DB Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Creme
1/4 bottle of DB Coco Bean Curl Smoothing Creme
1  PuraBody Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk
1 Blended Beauty Straight Pearl 
1 Bask Beauty Silk & Honey Latté  Detangling Hair Milk 





I will update this list as we go on 

I want a majority gone by August  (Session 2) . I will exclusively use them until they are gone.

I have 2 or 3 products I'll probably give a to a friend of mine .


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome back ladies  
and welcome EnExitStageLeft  nice for you to join us for this upcoming new year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2012)

==================================================
April Targets
1. Qhemet Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea (4/19/2013)
2. Avocado Oil 4/27/2013
3. ION Extreme Care 4/27/2013
4. Komaza Aloe My Hair Leave-In (4/8/2013)
5. ION Intense Moisture (4/8/2013) 4/27/2013
6. Komaza Shea Lotion Moisturizer (4/8/2013)
7. Qhemet Burdock Root (4/8/2013)
==================================================

*Shampoos *- 1
1. Hair One Olive Oil

*Conditioners - Instant/Cowash* - 2
1. 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detanging Conditioner
2. Aubrey Organics White Camellia

*Conditioners - Protein DC* - 3
1. 4 Naturals Reconstructor Conditioner
2. Giovanni Nutrafix
3. Protein Hair Strengthener

*Conditioners - Moisturizing DC* - 0


*Treatments* - 5
1. 4 Naturals Daily Treatment Leave-In
2. Vitamin Reign Growth Spray
3. Stinky Stuff
4. NJoy's Growth Oil
5. Farasue's Garden Hair Fertilizer (sample) 

*Leave-Ins* - 0

*Moisturizers/Sealers* - 1
1. As I Am Hair Milk


*Stylers & Gels* - 1
1. Qhemet Aethiopia Hydrate & Twist Butter (sample)


*Oils & Pomades*- 2
1. Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
2. Jane Carter Nourish and Shine

*Starting Count:* 35
*Current Count: 19*
*Ending Count : 15*
==================================================

*Staples (Not Included In Stash Count)*

1. *Shampoo: *
...Terressentials Left Coast Lemon
...4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo

2. *Instant Conditioner: *
...Deva Curl

3. *DC (Moisture):* 
...AO Blue Chamomile

4. *DC (Protein): *TBD

5. *Treatments: *TBD

6. *Leave In:*
...As I Am Leave-In (glycerin)
...KCKNT (glycerin free)

7. *Moisturizer:*_ In Search Of_

_8. *Stylers:* _
_...As I Am Curling Jelly (gel)_
_...TW Curling Cream (creme)_
_...Komaza Care Califia Styling Pudding (rollerset)_

_9. *Oils/Pomades/Butters: *_
_...Sunflower Oil_
_...Apricot Kernel Oil_


_*Used Up/Thrown Away/Given Away*_

_1. Wen Ginger/Pumpkin ...................01/06/2013_
_2. Frank Juice.................................01/12/2013_
_3. HydraThermal Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner.......01/13/2013_
_4. Jane Carter's Nourish and Shine .................01/19/2013_
_5. Jane Carter's Curling Cream .....................01/19/2013_
_6. Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk.........................01/19/2013_
_7. Deva Curl ArcAngel (sample) ...............01/21/2013_
_8. Wen Fig (sample) ..............................01/27/2013_
_9. Mega Silk (sample) ............................01/27/2013_
_10. Ouidad Humidity Control Gel...............01/27/2013_
_11. Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner.............02/01/2013_
_12. ION Reconstructor (2) .............................02/16/2013_
_13. Jojoba Hair One Cleanser .........................02/24/2013_
_14. Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream .....02/26/2013_
_15. Burt Bees Shiny Hair Conditioner ............02/28/2013_
_16. Silk Dreams Mocha Hair Milk.................02/28/2013_
_17. Qhemet Honey Bush Tea Gel ...............02/28/2013_
_18. Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner............03/03/2013_
_19. George Juice .........................03/03/2013_
_20. Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.....03/06/2013_
_21. ION Effective Care .......................03/06/2013_
_22. Komaza Care Moisturizing Spray.......03/08/2013_
_23. Komaza Care Coconut Curl Spray .......03/08/2013_
_24. Deva Curl Set It Free (trashed).........03/11/2013_
_25. Oyin Handmade Hair Dew...........03/20/2013_
_26. Rosewater.................................03/21/2013_
_27. Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee....03/22/2013_
_28. Qhemet Amla and Olive Oil Heavy Cream....03/22/2013_
_29. Komaza Care Coconut Curl Hair Lotion ......03/25/2013_
_30. Komaza Care Califia Leave-In .................03/25/2013_
_31. Komaza Aloe My Hair Leave-In (4/8/2013)_
_32. ION Intense Moisture (4/8/2013)_
_33. Komaza Shea Lotion Moisturizer (4/8/2013)_
_34. Qhemet Burdock Root (4/8/2013)_
_35. Komaza Coconut Curl Pudding (4/17/2013)_
_36. Qhemet Egyptian Tea Wash (4/19/2013)_
_37. Farasue's Clarifying Conditioner (4/19/2013)_
_38. ION Extreme Care (sample)_
39. Olive Moisture Mask Conditioner 
40. 4 Naturals Afro Stretch Cream (glycerin)
41. Avocado Oil 

*Wish List/Try Again*
1. Giovanni Smooth as Silk, Giovanni's new line
2. Shea Moisture Color
3. Entwine
4. Camille Rose
5. Dax Bergamot Free
6. Shescentit



*On Hold (Not Included in Stash Count)*
1. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Spray 
2. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Wrap 
3. Babyganics Unpetroleum Jelly - 2 jars
4. Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Leave-in 

*Give Away Box*
1. Deva Curl B'Leave-In
2. Farasue's Clarifying Conditioner
3. Qhemet Alma Oil Nourishing Pomade
4. Nubian Heritage Growth and Strength Masque
5. Jessicurl Too Shea (sample)
6. Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment (sample)
7. SDOTBeauty Softly & Tenderly Moisture Balance Conditioner (sample) 
8. Moisture Balance Styling Custard (sample)

*Goals:* 
1. Find staples
2. Keep stash under control
3. Try new products in organized fashion


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Welcome back ladies
> and welcome @EnExitStageLeft  nice for you to join us for this upcoming new year.



Thanks JJamiah .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *Oils and Butters:*
> *1 Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Elixir*
> 1 Darcy's Botanicals Coco Bean Hair and Body Oil
> *1 SheScentIt Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (Already in progress, I frickin' loveeeeeeeeee it)*
> ...


 
EnExitStageLeft

Which do you like the best DB's or SSI's?  I've been wanting to try SSI's.  I like DB's.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Hands Down SSI's. 

The DB's is good, but SSI's is far more superior. It has ceramides, it gives a nice glossy shine and it leaves the hair nice and fluffy. I really like it. The DB is good, but it only available on Sage. I think they discontinued it .


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks for tagging me EnExitStageLeft

 i  don't have much of a stash and usually just buy 2-4 items at a time to tide me over for a few months. sometimes friends give me their natchal products if they don't like them. 

 i guess this is a good way to keep track of what i have:
Shampoo in 8oz size:

Giovanni 50:50 and SAS

Conditioners/DC's:
Hydroquench Systems Go Deep
Aubreys HSR & GBP 

Moisturizers:
Claudies revitalizer: Isha, Murumuru-Acai, balancing ends insurance and quinoa-coffee balancing

Oils/Butters:  some are multi-purpose and i use them for cooking, supplements, or bodycare)
sapote
evoo
evco
east african shea 16oz
west african shea 8oz
jbco (running low on this, may replace it with clear castor)
hemp

Styling products:
DB leave-in 8oz
afroveda whipped gelly 2 16oz jars


I don't plan on getting anymore hair gel till april-may, leave-in until feb-march, moisturizer till feb-march. 

I need to pickup castor oil in the next 2 weeks though. 

When I get my vitamin shoppe rewards for what I spent over the past year I may stockpile shampoo/conditioner along with some goodies for my internal healthy when it comes in january.


Now if this use up your stash was for my herbal/wholefoods supplements, detoxes and loose leaf tea I'd be in world of trouble I just ordered about $500 worth of detoxes, herbs, cleanses, etc. The stuff will last for 3-4 months though. The sad thing is that I want to place a custom loose leaf tea order with mountain rose herbs for about 5-7 lbs of 3 different teas. I guess I could have a worst addiction


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be stalking this thread because I don't have half as many products as I did when I first joined this board but I still have a ways to go though. I just like being able to document bringing my stash down to an acceptable level.


----------



## TrueSugar (Dec 28, 2012)

I am in I really want to work on using up my stash in 2013, I really did not do well in 2012.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in this year it won't be so hard because after a few bad experiences my PJism is just about ova!


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 29, 2012)

Copying and pasting from the third session of 2012.  I could have done better in the last session, but I cut back my spending so it works out. 

I did add the *Henna Sooq / Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher* to my list from Black Friday.  Let me be great.  






*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?* I'm trying to decrease what I have (not just in hair products) to reduce clutter and to organize. 


*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash.* 

used


*Shampoos*
    Organic Root Stimulator / Olive Oil Creamy Aloe Shampoo (staple)
Ion / Clarifying Shampoo (staple?)
    Body Shop / Rainforest Moisture
    Suave / Professionals Dry Shampoo (staple?)
     Finesse / Moisturizing Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Pantene / Relaxed & Natural Conditioner (staple)
Roux / Porosity Control Conditioner (staple) 
Body Shop / Rainforest Moisture Body Shop / Banana 
 Herbal Essences / Hydralicious
Herbal Essences / Long Term Relationship (staple/stock up item) x3
Roux / Porosity Control Conditioner Recovery #619 Moisture System (staple?) 
Finesse / Moisturizing Conditioner (unopen, freebie) 
Loreal / Everstrong
Cream of Nature / Jojoba & Olive Oil Deep Conditioning Treatment 
ApHogee / Balancing Moisturizer (staple?) 
GVP / Conditioning Balm
Aussie / 3 Minute Miracle
Henna Sooq / Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher (new)


*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
African Royale / Braid Spray (staple) 
African Royale / Braid Spray x2 (staple, restocked)
Luster's Pink / Hair Lotion 
Cantu / Shea Butter Repair Cream (restocked) 
Mane `N Tail / Carrot Oil crème 
GVP / Leave-In Conditioner and Styler
Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth (staple)
Herbal Essences / Touchably Smooth (staple)
Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 Moisturizer

*Treatments/Other*
Chi / Infra Treatment (staple) 
Body Shop / Macadamia Straightening Balm Talavera / Silk Capsules
 Spectrum / Organic Coconut Oil (staple?) 
Organic Root Stimulator / Glossing Polisher 
Tropic Isle / Jamaican Black Castor Oil (staple) 
Blue Magic / Coconut Oil 
John Frieda / Precision Foam Color (unopen, freebie)
Organic Root Stimulator / Wrap Set Mousse x4 (they come with the relaxer kits, that's why there's so many)
Ultra Sheen Supreme / Styling & Setting Lotion x6 (they come with the relaxer kits, that's why there's so many)
Dabur Vatika / Deep Conditioning Hot Oil Treatment with Olive, Almond, and Henna
ApHogee / Two-Step Protein Treatment (new, staple)
Hair One / Various Packs, 3


* Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
    Boxes of Henna, Alma, and Indgio (staples, restocked)

*Samples*
- My shoe box full of free sample products. (2 /_ I'm not even going to bother counting them _).

*2b. Used up during session 1* (7/10)


*2c. Used up during session 2* (0/10)


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)* 

*4. What are your goal(s) for the session* Once again my goal is at least 10 products used by the end of the session. (7/10)

*5. Used up in 2012:* 31 items


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 29, 2012)

I m in ,I still have a long way to go .Will be back with an updated list of my stash


----------



## SimJam (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll be joining.
But I'll update my use up list quarterly. This quarter I'll be focusing on using up the following 

*Shampoos*
HQS coconut lime (1 back up, may use next quarter)
HV amala creme rinse (2 back ups, may open one to continue using)

*Conditioners*
HV moist 24/7 (several backups, started using another bottle)
HV moistPRO (1 back up, will open next protein cowash day)
Darcys pumpkin conditioner

*Deep Conditioners*
HV sitrinillah 
KBB luscious mask
SSI okra reconstructor

*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
Purabody murumuru moisture milk (1 back up will use next quarter)
SD mocha silk
Claudies balancing ends insurance
Qhemet BRBC
HV red tea Leave In (3 back ups, will use next quarter)

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Purabody cupuacu butter
Oyn sugar berry pomade
LG green magic

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Brahmi powder
Amla powder
Shikakai powder
Aritha powder
Henna (2 packs)
Hesh Amla Oil

* Styling products*
SM curl enhancing smoothie
HV whipped jelly (2 back ups, opened one to continue using)


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 29, 2012)

My PJism is so terrible, I am trying to place an order before the New Year and then start my commitment to Using up my stash...I need a 10 step program....placing the CC back in my purse...even tho I know the card number by heart....


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 29, 2012)

In my current stash: 
Queen Helene garlic poo
Aphogee poo for Damaged hair
Nexxus Aloe rid poo
ORS creamy aloe poo
Keracare blow dry lotion
Elasta QP thermal spray
Roux Mendex
Roux PC
Nexxus Therapie poo
Chi infra treatment 
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in
Nothing But intense healing mask
Eco style gel
Curls coconut curlada condish
ORS olive oil hair lotion
Herbal Essence Smoothing serum
Crece Pelo DC
Crece Pelo leave in
Keracare Humeto
Macadamia natural oil deep repair masque x2
Macadamia natural oil nourishing leave in
Macadamia natural healing oil
Macadamia natural healing oil spray 
CON Argan oil poo
CON Argan oil intensive condish x3
CON Argan oil silk n shine leave in
CON Argan oil gloss n shine polisher
CON Argan oil treatment x2
Organix Macadamia hydrating oil
Silk Elements leave in cream x3
Elasta QP mango butter x3
KeraPro intense treatment x2
KERASTASE Oleo slim relax DC
KERASTASE Oleo slim relax leave in
Kerastase Masquintense DC
KERASTASE Masque Architect DC
ORS Replenishing condish
AO HSR
AO WC
AO GPB
Loreal Advanced Moisture Rush Mask
Silk Elements Mega cholesterol DC 
Loreal Advanced Total Repair 5 Repairative conditioner
Loreal Advanced Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm
Silicon Mix DC
Ion Hard Water condish
Darcy's pumpkin condish
Queen Helene cholesterol x2
Curl Junkie Repair Me
La Bomba DC
Giovanni's direct leave in
Aveeno Nourish n condition leave in treatment x3
Salerm 21 b5 leave in
As I Am leave in condish
Aphogee Keratin n green tea restructurizer
SCurl x2
Matrix Biolage fortotherapie leave in
Cantu Shea butter leave in cream
Organix coconut milk anti breakage serum
Loreal EverSleek Repairative Smoothing conditioner
Silicon Mix leave in
Kerastase Sublimature Jour cream
Redken Extreme condish x2
Redken Extreme anti snap leave in treatment
Redken strength builder plus
Giovanni's Nutrafix
Hollywood beauty castor oil
Aphogee Keratin 2 min reconstructor
Beautiful textures tangle taming leave in
Beautiful textures moisture butter
Beautiful textures Rapid Repair DC
Herbal Essence Hello Hydration
Tresemme moisture rich condish
Matrix fortotherapie DC
Redken Smooth Down butter treatment
Aussie Moist condish x3
Aussie 3 minute miracle DC x3
Silk Elements Mega silk moisturizing treatment
EVOCO x2
Walnut oil
EVOO
GSO
Gleau nourishing oil
Wild growth hair oil
Wen 613
Glycerine
Nubian Heritage repair and extend butter
Its a 10 leave in treatment
Loreal Advanced hair care Triple Resist Conditioner
Loreal AHC Power Moisture Hydrating conditioner
Wilderness Family Extra virgin centrifuged organic coconut oil
Nutivia EvOCO


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 29, 2012)

@lamaria211 

......Your stash is huge.....Just like I like em'.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2012)

I gave away 2 Moroccan Oil Hydrating shampoos, 2 Elasta QP Bodifying Shampoos and 1 Elasta QP Creme Moisturizing Shampoo, 3 Elasta QP Silk Thermal something???

I just couldn't see me using up all those shampoos in a timely fashion, in addition, I rarely straighten my hair so what was I gon' do with all those thermal straighteners, Geesh! smh?


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 30, 2012)

I promised myself I wouldn't join any more challenges for next year but I think I need to make this my last one  Ok, I'm in 

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? *
I want to minimize my stash but actually use up the stuff that's in my cabinet, I want to give everything in my stash a fair trial and I want lock down my staples.

*2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash.*

*Shampoos*
Nothing But Clarifying Shampoo x 1 bottle (staple)
Bodyshop Rainforest Mositure x 4 bottles (staple)
Bodyshop Rainforest Balance x 6 bottles 
Mizani supreme oil shampoo

*Co-Wash/Pre-Poo Conditioners*
Alberto Balsam (VO5) Strawberries & Cream x 2 bottles (1 used)
Alberto Balsam (VO5) Sunkissed Raspberry 
Alberto Balsam (VO5) Intensive Conditioning Treatment x 3 tubes and a half tubes
Dr Organics Vitamin E con and oil mix x 2
Dr Organics Tea Tree x 1 and a half bottles
Dr Organics Manuka Honey x 1 and a half bottles
Dr Organics Aloe Vera 
Tresme naturals moisture conditioner
Aphogee Balancing Conditioner 2/3 of a small bottle
Roux Porosity Control
Ren 30ml
Ren 30ml

*Deep Conditioners*
AOHSR x 1 bottle (staple)
AOIN X1 bottle 
Osmo Intensive Repair Mask x 4 trial size tubs (3-4 uses per tub) (2 used)
Nexxus Humectress (old formula) x 1 bottle
ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner (staple)
Bee Mine Bee.u.ti.ful Deep conditioner 2oz trial size
Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie
Matrix Biolage Fortetherapie
Mizani supreme oil conditioner
Mizani supreme oil hair mask

Bodyshop Rainforest Deep conditioner trial size

*Protein*
Aphogee 2-Min Reconstructor  (staple)
Aphogee 2-Step protein Treatment small bottle
Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener 4oz
ORS Hairepair Conditioner pak x 2 (1 used)
Aphogee 2-min reconstructor (staple)

*Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
ORS Olive Oil Moiturizer x 1 and a half bottle
Lusters Pink Oil Moisturizer
Bee Mine Deja's Milk 1 x 8oz bottle (staple)
Africas Best Organics shea butter and tea tree oil moisturiser
Africas Best Organics olive oil LI
Kera Care Naturals hair milk
Darcy's Botanicals sweet coco bean moisturizing hair whip sample

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters* 
Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil (staple)
Grapeseed oil (staple)
Avocado Oil (staple)
Hot 6 Oil (staple)
Safflower Oil
Papaya Oil (staple)
Sunflower Oil
Mizani supreme oil
Mango butter 
Avocado butter (staple)
Adornment 365 hair smoothie (mix of essential oils, oils and shea butter) - (staple)
A365 hair smoothie (blend of oils and butters)

*styling products/other*
Beyond the Zone Heat Protectant spray
Fantasia Heat Protectant serum
Keracare Oil sheen
Keracare Glossifier
Organic ACV

*Items not included in current stash*
1. ORS replenishing conditioner (staple)
2. L'Oreal eversleek absolute smooth intensive mask

*Wish list/would like to try*
1. Bee Mine luscious balance moisturizer (island mango) 16 oz
2. Bee Mine lucious balance moisturizer (coconut) 2 oz (trial size)
3. Bee Mine Deja's milk (island mango) 16 oz
4. Bee Mine Deja's milk (coconut) 2 oz (trial size)
5. Bee Mine Bee.u.ti.ful deep conditioner 16 oz 
6. Komaza olive moisture mask 
7. Komaza shea moisturizing hair lotion
8. AO swimmers poo and con set (BOGOF)
9. AO GPB lavender ylang ylang
10. AO jojoba and aloe desert herb conditioner
11. Darcy's Botanicals deep conditioner
12. Darcy's Botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner
13. GVN 50:50
14. GVN smooth as silk
15. GVN nutra fix
16. Crown Pride silk conditioner leave-in
17. Hairveda sitrinillah deep conditioner 3 oz (trial size)
18. Hairveda whipped cream ends 3 oz (trial size)
19. Hairveda whipped clouds 3 oz (trial size)
20. Hairveda whipped green tea butter 2 oz (trial size)
21. Pure Silk Protein
22. L'Oreal Everstrong


*4. What are your goal(s) for the session* 
*Session 1 Jan-Apr:* I would like to have finished all of the Dr Organics conditioners  and the Matrix Biolage products by the end of the first session at the very least. I know I will always love using lots of different products so I'm aiming for 3 products in each category by the end of the year to have as my staples, that way I can switch up depending on how me or my hair are feeling.

*Session 2 May-Aug:* I used most of the Dr Organics for mixing pre-poos and co-washing, I have 2 full bottles of this left and 1 .5 bottles of the green tea con that I want to use up. I have about 10 bottles in total I wish to use up quickly, I will be purchasing one bottle per month from my wish list and adding it to my items not included to stash list. I will be adding the Mizani items to my stash.  I've decided eventually to use my DC's to co-wash/pre-poo with so I will be running down the items in that list as the weather improves. By the end of this session I will be ready to add the items not included to my current stash. 

*Session 3 Sept-Dec:* I will be purchasing everything on my wish list and adding them to my current stash. As these are the only products I really want to try, I thought I may as well add them to my stash and have a final stash list. I can take my time to work through them and find my staples. I will only repurchase the HG's and staples until I have run down my stash, my goal is to have 3 items in each category and 6 oils. I plan to stock pile ORS replenishing conditioner before the new pac formula is converted to the bottles.

*Next year's challenge* I envisage I will be in this challenge for another year still working my way through my stash, I would like almost all the items in my stash to be natural/organic except for Aphogee 2-min, ORS replenishing con, heat protection and oil sheen.  I want my stash to be between 24-30 items.

Total start count = *76*
Current count = *54/76*
Used up = *22*
Red = gone
Blue = monthly purchase pass
Green = give away
Orange = thrown away


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Session 1 - January 1, 2013 - April 3, 2013*

***GONE

*Shampoo* 
K-PAK Reconstruct Shampoo
I have found my staples for this area: CON-Green and Suave Clarifying

*Conditioner*
K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner
K-PAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional
Hair One, Olive Oil
Aussie 3 min Miracle
I have found my staples for this area: ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional and Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment


*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Mizani Coconut Souffle
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment
Design Essentials HCO Leave-In Conditioner and Blow Drying Lotion
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (sample)
Cantu SheaButter Leave-In

*Oil*
I have found my staples for this area: JBCO, 1 ceramide, and EVCO.

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
Beyond The Zone- Turn Up The Heat Spray
GVP Shaping Spray Plus (Sebastian)
EcoStyler Gel (always will have at least 1 of these)
got2b glued SPIKING GLUE

*Wish List/Buy Again*
WEN Summer Mango Coconut
WEN Six Thirteen Cleansing Treatment
Shea Moisture
Elasta QP Mango Butter
-----------------------------
Aussie 3 min Miracle
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Aussie Moist/Herbal Essence Conditioner
Hawaiian Silky 14n1
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 30, 2012)

I wasnt going to join this 2013 year because my stash is low already but I cant leave yall until I find my staples in all areas.....
I need to find something for my moisturizer. So until then, yall are stuck with me HA!!!!!!


----------



## Golden*Brown (Dec 30, 2012)

Coming out of lurk mode. 
1. I have too many products. I really want to buy Wen 613 but when I look at my stash I don't feel that I can justify spending money on more. 

2.
*Shampoo*: Ovation Color Restore, Fructis Fall Fight, Redkin Smooth Down, Kenra Moisturizing, Nexxus Therappe and Botanoil, Cocoveda Bar, Shikakai Bar
*Conditioners*: Ovation Crème Rinse, Fructis Fall Fight, Redkin Smooth Down and Butter Treat, Keraphix, Kenra, 2 V05 Moisture, Milk, Hairveda Moist Condtioner Pro, Alter Ego Garlic, Shescentit Honey Rinse and Avocado, Silk Elements Megasilk, Lustrasilk Cholesterol, Humectress, Aphogee 2 Step
*Leave Ins/ Moisturizers*: Knot Today, Shescentit Cococreme, Jojoba Hair Milk, Curly Buttercream, Curly Souffle, Hairveda Moisture Mist, Green Grape, HydraSilica, 2 Humetress Luxe Leave In Spray, Headress Leave In, Silicon Mix, 5 Femodyl 619
*Oils*: Dabur Alma, Castor, Cocasta Shikakai, Jojoba, Barry Fletcher, Profectiv Growth Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut, Dashani Scalp Elixir, Morrocan, Alma, Seyani hair Butter, Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade, 2 Peppermint EO, Rosemary EO
*Styling*: Sabino Moisture Block, CHI Silk Infusion, IC Straightening Serum, Kenra Shine Serum, Kenra Silkening Gloss, Silk Amino Acid, Heat Protexx, Kinky Curly Custard, Eco Styler Gel, Macadamia Fixing Gel, Motions Wrap Lotion, Wen Sweet Almond Mint Styling Crème
*Powders*: Yemeni Henna, Indigo, some mixed powders
3. No one wants to see my mess!

4. I hope to use up 25% by steaming, deep conditioning and cowashing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2012)

.....Your stashes are giving me contact high's. KEEP EM' COMIN'!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 31, 2012)

I won't be joining you ladies for this challenge. Good luck everyone.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2012)

Because I am looking to reduce this list in four years at least. I am looking to reduce this by at least 20 products by the end of 2013.

Shampoo: 
1. Wen Vanilla Mint = x 4
2. Carols Daughter Hair Milk Shampoo
3. Miss Jessies Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
4. Miss Jessies Dela Crème Shampoo 
5. Crème of Nature Green container
6. Wen Pomegrante X 4
7. Wen Mango Coconut x 3
8. As I am Coconut Co-Wash 
9. Ion Clarifying Shampoo liters – x 2
10. Wen Fig
11. Wen Ginger Pumpkin x 2
12. Wen Spring Flavor Tea - 2
13. 613 – x 2 

Protein Treatment: 
14. BioSilk Fruit Cocktail Reconstructing treatment 
15. Phyto Organics Enphuse Intensive Reconstructor 
16. Dudleys Hair rebuilder
17. Dudleys DRC 28
18. Nexxus Emergencee – x 2
19. ORS Replenishing conditioner
20. Aphogee 2 minute 

Leave In Conditioner: 
21. Aphogee Leave in 
22. Herbal Essense Long Term relationship
23. Kinky Curly Knot Today
24. Talid Wahid Leave In
25. Dudleys PCA

Styling aid: 
26. Wen Styling Crème
27. Wen Texture Balm
28. LottaBOdy Setting lotion
29. Ampro Gel
30. ORS edge Control Gel
31. CHI Silk Infusion 
32. Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide 
33. Keracare Foam wrap lotion 
34. Silk Elements Megasilk heat protectant spray
35. ORS Lock and twist gel 
36. CitriShine Shine mist
37. Keracare Oil sheen
38. Miss Jessies Curly Pudding
39. Miss Jessies Pillow soft curls
40. Miss jessies Quick Curls

Deep Conditioner: 
41. Alter ego garlic conditioning mask – x 2
42. Loreal Natures Natural - Hair treatment
43. Alter Ego Anti Age Mask 
44. Elasta QP – DPR 11 
45. Sebastion Penetraitt Conditioner 
46. PHyto Organics Humectin 
47. One and Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask
48. BioSilk Silk Therapy Conditioner 
49. Hair Milk Carols Daugther is not a DC but a regular Conditioner
50. Avon Advance Techniques Intense Repair x 2
51. Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment
52. Miss Jessies Sweet Back Treatment
53. Miss Jessies Rapid Recovery

Miscellaneous:

54. Hairitage Hydration – Castor Infusion (G)
55. Hairitage Hydration Soft and creamy Hair butter (G)
56. Hairitage Hydration Silk N Aloe Cream (G)
57. Roux Porosity Control
58. Silicone mix shine hair polisher (Pass or Sell) (G)
59. Hairitage Hydration Happy Hemp Pomade (G)
60. As I Am – Double Butter
61. As I am – Moisture Milk
62. Carols Daughter – Hair Milk**
63. Miss Jessies Curly Butter
64. Misses Jessies Baby Butter 

Serum/Oils/braid spray: 
65. Nugro Moisturizing spray x 2
66. Nugro grease
67. Kerapro Elixer 
68. Herstyler hair serum x 3
69. One and only Argan Oil
70. Buriti Oil

Wig Care 
71. Bonifide Natural Oil Free Wig Shine
72. Fantasia Wig Cleaner – x 2

Hair Color:
73. Jazzings Black Rinse – 3
74. Henna 
75. Indigo


----------



## sky035 (Dec 31, 2012)

OK...great. Thanks for this!! I am in. I will take a pic of my stash and will return. My goal is to:

1. Finalize HG Conditioner & Shampoo
2. Finalize a DC routine with 2-3 in rotation, including protein DC
3. Finalize a finishing gel
4. Find product for itchy scalp
5. Finalize daily moisturizing product
6. Finalize pomade and hair spray


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 31, 2012)

*REMOVED!*


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> Because I am looking to reduce this list in four years at least. I am looking to reduce this by at least 20 products by the end of 2013.
> 
> Shampoo:
> 1. *Wen Vanilla Mint = x 4*
> ...



I need all of this JJamiah.
How much is my total LOL?


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (sample)*, just applied this to my head. Still trying to use up from my 2012 stash.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2013)

Finished a jar of Spectrum evco and about to crack the next one open soon. I like this oil so it is definitely a staple and a repurchase. 

I threw out a half-used bottle of Hairfinity vitamins because I hadn't taken them for a while and they smelled aweful. I have 3 more bottles left but I want to take my TOJI Pure Density Hair vitamins for 6 months instead, so I will keep them and hope the Hairfinity is still okay to take in 6 months. 

But if I like the TOJI hair vitamins, I will not need the Hairfinity and hand them over to my 2 nieces and sister to finish. I believe they still have another 2 years shelf life if left unopened.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 1, 2013)

Below is my list. The hope is that these products lasts until at least mid-year, but I will replace if need be as noted below.

*HG- Holy Grail*: will replace when I am about to run out
*S - Staple*: will replace if there is a very good sale AND I am about to run out of everything in that category.
*T - Testing*: trying to find a staple and/or holy grail moisturizer(s); will replace if it makes it to HG or S

*
Cleanser*
HG - Ouidad Curl Co-Wash - (2)

*Detangling/Co-Wash/Rinse out Conditioners*
HG - Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - (12)

*Deep Conditioners/Protein Treatments*
HG - Curl Junkie Curl Rehab 32oz - (1)
HG - Curl Junkie Repair Me 12oz- (2)
S - DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner 16oz - (2)
S - Jessicurl Too Shea 32oz - (2)
S - Oyin Honey Hemp 32oz - (2)

*Moisturizers/Gels/Butter/Oil*
T - PBN Murmuru Moisture Milk 8oz - (2)
T - PBN Sapote Lotion 8oz - (2)
T - Bask Silk & Honey Latte Milk 8oz - (2)
T - Bask Whipped Custard 10oz - (3) [also use on body]
T - Camille Rose Curl Love Milk 8oz - (2)
T - Camille Rose Moisture Butter 8oz - (1)
T - Oyin Hair Dew 16oz - (2)
T - Oyin Whipped Pudding 8oz (1)
S - Ecostyler/Xtreme Gel - (3)
T - Wholesale Supplies Butter Blend 2 oz samples - (8)
S - Meadowfoam Seed Oil 16oz - (1)
S - Castor Oil 12oz - (1)
HG - Grapeseed oil 16oz - (1) [also cook with it]
*
Ayurvedic Powders*
Amla Powder 100 grams - (5)
Hibiscus Powder 100g - (2)
Brahmi Powder 100g - (3)
Bhringraj Powder 100g - (3)
Sukesh Ayurveda 100g - (2)


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in..

I want to use up..Samples & leave-ins..

*What im purchasing soon,more henna..Have 50grms left..Not enough,but I'm not going crazy like before..
*KeraCare-I have very small amount left..
*Shea-Curl poo..Just a little left.

Camille Rose-After I finish,no repurchase..She changed her formula,so that means it comes off the HG/Staple list too...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

@Coffee

Bumping for Ms. Coffee


----------



## cutenss (Jan 1, 2013)

I want/NEED this.  I want my staples to continue to be WEN products.  And do have some on auto-delivery.  I will take a pic, and post it later.  I had already started using up some things on my own.  I will be more specific about products when I post a pic.

Please add me


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 1, 2013)

cutenss WELCOME GIRL! I can't wait to see your pic.


----------



## mrs.reese (Jan 2, 2013)

My motivations are in line with saving money and locking down 1-2 staples in each category: *staples*

Shampoo
Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo
*Abba Pure Moisture Shampoo*
ORS Neutralizing Shampoo
Ion Clarifying Shampoo

Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner
*Abba Pure Moisture Conditioner*
Suave Humectant Conditioner
V05 Moisture Milks

Moisture Treatments
Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment
Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing Treatment
*Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask (2)*

Protein Treatments
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
Joico KPak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Joico K Pak Reconstructor Conditioner
Joico K Pak Moisture Intense Hydrator
Kerapro Restorative Intense Treatment
Silk Elements Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise
ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
UBH Deep Conditioner
Aphogee Keratin 2 Min Reconstructor
[*B]Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener*

Moisture Leave-ins
Califia Leave-In Conditioner
Califia Moisturizing Spray
UBH Lotion Crème Moisturizer
Hawaiin Silky Miracle Worker
UBH Dew Spray Moisturizer
*SCurl No Drip Activator*

Protein Leave-ins
Matani Leave-In Conditioner
Matani Hair Repair Spray
Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Reconstructor

Hair Treatments
*Komaza Care Vitamin Reign*
Komaza Care Honeycomb Rejuvenator
Komaza Care Pona Hair and Scalp treatment
Komaza Care Moku Pre-Shampoo Treatment
Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Mist

Oils
*Tropic Isle Living Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir
Komaza Care Hair Nourishment Oil
Grapseed Oil
Olive Oil EVOO
Coconut Oil*

Essential Oils
Rosemary
TeaTree
Peppermint

Sealants
Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp 
*UnPetroleum Jelly*

Styling
Abba Pure Promade
Komaza Care Califia Styling Pudding
Komaza Care Coconut Hair Pudding

Heat Protectants
Tresemme Heat Tammer Spray
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Leave-In Creame
Loreal Ever Sleek SuperSleek Intense Serum
IC Hair Polisher Heat Protectant


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not good with challenges, but I feel the need to participate in this one.  I have become a product junkie!! I'm holding my place and will post an updated stash list.  I think I will give away most of the products that I feel don't work for me.  I hate using something just because I have it, but my problem is even though I have things that work, I'm constantly looking for the "next best thing".

 Hair Products &Categories 
_Not a complete list (I know something is missing)_

*Oils*
  Grapeseed: 2 bottles (1 unopened)
  Coconut: 1 bottle
  Avocado: 1 small bottle almost gone
  Olive Oil: 2 bottles
  JBCO: 1 bottle
  Red Pimento Oil: 1 bottle
  Peppermint Oil: 1 small bottle

*Shampoo: *
  ORS Creamy Aloe
  Mizani Puriphying
  KeraCare Hydrating
  Optimum Care Replenishing
  Proclaim Argan Oil 
  Isoplus Neutralizing  ½ bottle (too harsh)
  Silk Elements Neutralizing 1 liter bottle
  Affirm Neutralizing (3 small packets) 

*Deep Conditioners: *
  Humecto
  ORS Replenishing conditioner
  ORS Hair Mayo
  Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair (haven’t used yet)
  Roux Mendex
  Affirm 5n1 – 1 big bottle 1 small bottle (used only after relaxers)
  Sustenance – 1 big bottle
  Tresemme – Smooth and Silky 1 big bottle
  Mizani Fulfyl


*Instant/Rinse OutConditioners:*
  Chi – Infra Treatment (2 bottles – haven’t opened yet)
  Roux Porosity control
  French Perm Stabilizer

*Moisturizers:*
  Mizani Rose H2O
  Mizani H2O Intense night treatment
  ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Lotion
  Gleau Oil

*Styling Products/Leave ins:*
  Chi – Silk Infusion
  Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
  Chi Straight Guard
  Nairobi – Spray on Sheen
  Lottabody
  Affirm mousse
  Nairobi mousse
  Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin
  ORS Oil Sheen Spray
  Optimum Oil Sheen 
  Isoplus Oil sheen
  KeraCare Humidity Control
  Mizani Shyne
  Mizani HRM
  KeraCare Leave In conditioner

*Relaxer: *
  ORS Normal Lye – Half of a small container
  Protecto
  Summit Base


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 2, 2013)

Working hard trying to finish up this crece Pelo DC and leave in. I have 2 more uses of the DC and maybe 5-6 more of the leave in. Will not repurchase


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2013)

]*Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (sample)*, just applied this to my head. One more use left, should be gone tomorrow night!
YAyyyyy!!!! Bout dang on time


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2013)

to all the returning challengers and to the new... 


I am so excited about this years challenge. I myself have a lot of things to get rid of, check out my list if your feeling a bit of nervousness.  we are all in it for great reasons. FIrst to get rid of clutter, stop buying things we don't need. 

It is day 3 of the challenge....

Let's do this!!!!


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope this will be my last time in this challenge lol. I really want to try to stick with at least two lines, preferably one.

Shampoo
Joico k pak (liter)

Conditioners
Joico k pak (liter)
Keracare humecto (half a 5lb tub left)

Leave ins
Joico k pak liquid reconstructor(also a reconstructor)

Protein treatment
Aphogee 2 step (maybe 6 oz left)

Styling products
Kenra shine serum
Bb foam wrap lotion
Keracare moisturizer


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2013)

Need to make a list until then I'll add as i go.

Using my original con. Love this.
Found a pantene pro v deep con mask half gone.

No new products this year


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 3, 2013)

My goal is to eventually (hopefully this year) get my stash down to: 

1 shampoo.....maybe 2
1 deep conditioner
1 protein treatment
1 creamy leave in
1 setting lotion/foam
1 serum

All from the same line!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2013)

Used up one more bottleog vo5 Moisture Milks Conditioner and on another bottle of vo5 Volumizing conditioner. I sure hope I can find some more vo5 Moisture Milk conditioner somewhere here in the Bahamas....and soon.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2013)

@klsjackson, your list is great! I am copying it and updating it cause we have similar stashes.

I have more to add....later

*Oils:*
Coconut: 1 bottle
JBCO: 1 bottle
WGO (2 bottles) 


*Shampoo:*
CON (original)
Nairobi (detoxifying and moisturizing)
KeraCare Hydrating
Aveda damage remedy 
Silk 2 longer and stronger poo
Silk 2 (detoxing poo)

*Deep Conditioners: *
Nairobi Humecto
Nairobi Stimu-sil 
Nairobi Prota-sil
KeraCare Humeto
LeKair cholesterol (1 tubs) (finished one tonight)
ORS Replenishing conditioner
Affirm 5n1 
Aveda damage remedy


*Instant/Rinse OutConditioners:*
Roux Porosity control
French Perm Stabilizer
Nairobi soft finish leave in
Aveda damage remedy

*Moisturizers:*
Mizani Rose H2O
Mizani H2O Intense night treatment
Nu gro moisturing spray
Hawaiin Silky 14 n 1 

*Styling Products/Leave ins:*
Chi – Silk Infusion
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Nairobi mousse
Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin
Mizani 
KeraCare Leave In conditioner
Redken Anti snap

*Relaxer:* 
nairobo– tub


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't want just one of any of my products. Just want to greatly reduce my stash. 1/4-1/3 of my stay would make me very comfortable. 24 products in all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever donated hair products to a shelter or girls home of any kind?


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 4, 2013)

Taking back 9 unopened bottles of Tresemme Naturals. I will buy as I need. Bye-bye to unnecessary hoarding in 2013.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 4, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Has anyone ever donated hair products to a shelter or girls home of any kind?



I have donated unopened products to a shelter for women. I just called and asked if they had a need, they said yes, and I took it down there.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I have donated unopened products to a shelter for women. I just called and asked if they had a need, they said yes, and I took it down there.



I'm going to call around my area and see if I can do that as well


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 4, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Taking back 9 unopened bottles of Tresemme Naturals. I will buy as I need. Bye-bye to unnecessary hoarding in 2013.



9 !wow, i m proud of you


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

Used up Giovanni's Nutrafix today


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 5, 2013)

Today I used up the trial size of the body shop rainforest moisture butter and I purchased a keracare naturals hair milk as I've nearly finished the half bottle of ORS olive oil and I'm still trying to lock down a staple in this category, so I'm still at 51 products.

ETA: I need to update my list as I keep finding random hair products that I forgot to list (didn't check the stash properly), I will do this by the end of the month


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

Used up crece Pelo DC and trashed 1/2 bottle of V05 strawberry moisture milks, I've CW with it x3 and I still don't like it. It leaves a coating on my hair, that leaves white traces in my comb. I have another unopened larger sized bottle that I'm going to give away


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2013)

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (sample) is GONE
#BOOM


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2013)

1 32oz bottle of Mizani Butter Blend Honey Shield - finished, also a 32oz bottle of Mizani Blance Hair Bath was almost used up so I gave the rest to my sister and nieces. These are not repurchases.

I just used up a jar of Blue Magic grease as a base for my scalp.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 6, 2013)

- Tresemme Naturals used up


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm going to have to use my Wen to CW tomorrow to get that V05 crap out of my hair. I took the big bottle back to the store today and ended up getting HE hello hydration


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 6, 2013)

Moving in with my boyfriend when my lease is up in April and he commanded me to get rid of 75% of my 60+ product stash   I finished up VO5 condish today  One down!


----------



## bronzebomb (Jan 6, 2013)

Komaza Olive Moisture mask


I need to use up everything before I even consider sister locks

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 6, 2013)

Just used up suave tropical coconut to wash out henna


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

Doing a reconstructive treatment right now with the Keracare Intensive Restorative Masque (So its now in progress).....I'll then follow up with my Tea rinse mixture and top that with the last of my Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk (It will then be officially gone, its a def. repurchase; I actually have some on its way to me right now ). Ill steam w/ the Tea/DC combo and then seal it in with the Tropic Isle Living Jamaican Black Castor Oil Serum w/ Argan Oil (Almost gone). Ill then use it again to seal in my Leave In's and to M&S this week to finish it off. I think I will make my own mixture of this oil in the future. I've done it before and it worked just as well .


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished As I Am leave in.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd like to join this challenge. My stash isn't large but I'd like to clear some of this stuff out b4 purchasing stuff. Will update as I find/remember stuff.  My list is in my shorthand so it may be a little confusing: 

-Shampoos
1 terressentials lavender mud wash
1 KC CC

- Conditioners
3/4 suave everlasting sunshine 
3/4 suave waterfall mist
1/2 suave juicy green apple
3/4 HE HIS
<1/2 AO GPB and HSR
<1/2 of GIO SAS AND TTTT (staple)
< 1/2 Megatek
1/2 tresemme nat vib smooth
> 3/4 EDS
1/2 PM TD



- Deep Conditioners
1 SE OO DC
1 ORS Orc

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
1.5 Gleau oil (staple)
1/2 GSO

>3/4 AIA DB


- Styling products
1/2 Eco Blu (staple)
3/4 Eco argan oil
3/4 kccc

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
1/2 10.14 oz the conditioner
3/4 16.9 oz the conditioner
2x tw pmb (staple)


**various products for straitening hair which I won't be using for at least 6-8 months**


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2013)

Used up most of my samples..Yea! I will only repurchase HG in Lg size.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2013)

Used up my Wen Pumpkin/Ginger sample. I don't like the tingling effect  It worked better than the As I Am Cleanser but not as nice as the Hair One Olive Oil. My scalp and hair were clean but the shrinkage was a bit much. And it didn't have any slip, so I couldn't detangle with it. Think I have 2 more Wen samples left.

I am on my last use of the HydraTherma Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner.

Going to use Jane Carters Nourish and Shine as the oil in my LOC. And will sstyle with Jane Carters Curly Cream. I may be able to use this up tonight. If not then I will have 1 more use. 

I will probably roll through most of the samples during the 1st quarter.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok so change of plans......While I like the Tropic Isle Living JBCO Serum w/ Argan oil, it can't touch my SSI Carrot Oil and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer....AT ALL! So, I'll continue to use it to seal in my DC until its completely gone. I'll use the SSI Defrizzer to seal in my Leave in's and Ill try a new oil to seal my air dried hair this week, the Kinky Kurly Perfectly Polished Oil Blend (I want to go ahead and start using this). 

M&S Products for this upcoming week:
Komazacare Califia Spray w/ added distilled water (Its very concentrated, so to stretch the product I dilute it)
DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream (I need to go ahead and finish this off, I will be repurchasing  )
Kinky Kurly Perfectly Polished Oil Blend
Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter 

DC for this week:
Komazacare Olive Moisture Mask

Leave Ins:
Distilled Water 
Giovanni Vitapro Protective Moisture Leave In Treatment
Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk mixed w/ Bee Mine Luscious Balance Cream Moisturizer 
SSI Carrot and Pumkin Seed Defrizzer
Phyto PhytoKeratine Serum only on my ends


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Curly Kinks-Coil Renew Dc (GONE) NO repurchase..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

I waited too late to wash my hair so I didn't end up putting coils in. I decided to just do a twist out for today. So instead of the Jane Carter Curling Cream I used my sample of Qhemet Honey Bush Tea Gel. 

It lives up to its claims. It does not dry out the hair, flake or make the hair stiff. And my favorite is, that it isn't sticky at all. When I first took out my twist, I thought my hair was going to be stiff but my hair is nice and fluffy. Well as fluffy as she gets  

I would really like to see how this works with a WNG but I don't have enough for that. Will add it to my wish list and maybe purchase it later.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 7, 2013)

I m doing good when it comes to conditioner and great for shampoos ...Moisturizers/butters are just impossible to finish...









I got more stuff but i plan on tackling this lot right here first


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 9, 2013)

2 oz sample of the Monoi Butter blend. I used it more on my body than my hair. I am about to give up on butters for sealing and find a thick moisturizer. Butters leave my hair well-sealed, but greasy and I cannot be playing duck-all-hands every week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> 2 oz sample of the Monoi Butter blend. I used it more on my body than my hair. I am about to give up on butters for sealing and find a thick moisturizer. Butters leave my hair well-sealed, but greasy and I cannot be playing duck-all-hands every week.



My hair is the same way. Let me know what you find. I have a few samples as well. I will let you know if anything works well. I have found that if I put the greasiest item on first and then follow it by a creamy product it is not as greasy.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 9, 2013)

^^ Thanks. Will do.


----------



## pink219 (Jan 9, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> In my current stash:
> Queen Helene garlic poo
> Aphogee poo for Damaged hair
> Nexxus Aloe rid poo
> ...



Your list is pretty amazing...;-)


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 9, 2013)

Used up a Miss Jessie's SweetBack Treatment. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2013)

Won't be using up anything for at least a month. I just opened my La BOMBA deep treatment condish and I really like it. Its a good size jar so it'll probably last a while. I'm focusing in on my crece Pelo leave in cause I want to get it out of the way. Its good but it's definitely not a staple.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is my stash for 2013. I used up, sold , and gave away a lot of products last year. This year I'll be trying different items to find my staples for the first part of the year for my natural hair. I'm not sure if I'll remain natural, but I will enjoy trying my new products.

I'm joining for the all sessions this year. I hope to get my stash down to 20-22 items max. 

*Shampoos*
-Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat shampoo- gone
-KeraCare Hydrating Detangling shampoo
-Joico K Pak clarifying shampoo

*Conditioners*
*-*As I Am Coconut Cowash Cleansing cream-gone
-TJ Tea Tree Tingle conditioner-gone
-DB Daily Cleansing conditioner cream
-Cantu Shea Butter for Natural hair Deep Repair Masque-gone
-DB Pumpkin Seed conditioner 2x 8oz
-Macadamia Natural oil Deep Repair Masque
-Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
-AG Ultra Moist conditioner
-ORS Replenishing conditioner
-Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
-Joico K-Pak Reconstructer


*Leave In conditioners*
*-*DB Herbal leave in conditioning spritz
-DB Vanilla Delight Curl Detangling Milk
-DB Daily leave in conditioner-juicy peach fragrance
-Redken Anti Snap treatment-gone

*Moisturizers*
-DB Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing cream
-Donna marie Super Buttercreme
-DB Coconut and lemongrass transitioning creme-gone

*Stylers*
*-*Eco styler gel blue 320z
-Komaza care Califia Style pudding
-DB Madagascar Vanilla Stying cream
-Nairobi Foam Wrap Lotion

*Oils/Pomades/Butters*
*-*Sweet Mimosa butter
-Peppermint Pomade
-Cocoveda oil
-organic camellia oil
-JBCO
-sweet almond oil-gone
-Afroveda Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir- gone
-peppermint oil
-rosemary oil
-eucalyptus oil
-vitamin e oil
-Macadamia Natural oil Healing oil treatment
-Burt Bee's Baby Nourishing Oil
-hempseed oil


*Ayurveda treatments*
-Sukesh ayurveda
-amla powder
-indigo powder
-organic rajasthani indian henna

*Treatments/Misc products*
-Komaza care Honeycomb hair rejuvenator
-Chi Silk infusion-gone


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> 2 oz sample of the Monoi Butter blend. I used it more on my body than my hair. I am about to give up on butters for sealing and find a thick moisturizer. Butters leave my hair well-sealed, but greasy and I cannot be playing duck-all-hands every week.



I love thick moisturizers my favs are Elasta QP mango butter
Beautiful Textures moisture butter and Kerastase Sublimateur Jour.


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2013)

All my sophia naturals 4 bottles..Finished.No repurchase..

*I have one bottle Darcy's pumpkin..Staple,will repurchase..

*One bottle CR janysons moisture left..I heard the formula change,if so won't repurchase,if the ingredients are the same,I will repurchase.Its one of my rinse-out staples..

*MD peach curl.Finished..No repurchase.

*IPN horsetail spritz..Finished..No repurchase.

*MD candela dc.almost gone,when finishe no repurchase.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 10, 2013)

SimJam said:


> I'll be joining.
> But I'll update my use up list quarterly. This quarter I'll be focusing on using up the following
> 
> *Shampoos*
> ...



*used up* 
HV red tea LI
HQS coconut lime cleanser


----------



## SimJam (Jan 10, 2013)

lovestarr said:


> Moving in with my boyfriend when my lease is up in April and he commanded me to get rid of 75% of my 60+ product stash   I finished up VO5 condish today  One down!


Man he aint right for that !!!!
Ha, I usually don't count the stash I keep at my BFs house. 



JJamiah said:


> I don't want just one of any of my products. Just want to greatly reduce my stash. 1/4-1/3 of my stay would make me very comfortable. 24 products in all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Yeah me too, especially because I dont live in the states I stock up on my staples when there is a sale. My weakness is trying new products though.

But now that I have my staples, Im trying to cut down on the sampling of new products, at least until I finish the stash of "non staples"


----------



## sky035 (Jan 10, 2013)

Returning to post pics of my stash. I organize my stash in rows so that I can see what I have and what I need. Shampoos are in one row, Conditioners in another. There is a row for pomades and stylers etc. The second pic shows products on top of my sink that are currently in my rotation. I need this group to be accoutable as I would really like to focus on finalizing my shampoo routine in particular. I buy everything under the sun like an addict .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2013)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Returning to post pics of my stash. I organize my stash in rows so that I can see what I have and what I need. Shampoos are in one row, Conditioners in another. There is a row for pomades and stylers etc. The second pic shows products on top of my sink that are currently in my rotation. I need this group to be accoutable as I would really like to focus on finalizing my shampoo routine in particular. I buy everything under the sun like an addict .



You have a very small stash but I know how you feel.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 10, 2013)

I've used up the half bottle of ORS and thrown away the Adornment 365 hair smoothie cos it smelt bad


----------



## sky035 (Jan 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You have a very small stash but I know how you feel.


 
FaithVa, this challenge helped me to decrease my stash, big time . I had 2 cupboards full 6 months ago . I gave some away, some of my mixes did not work due to my sensitivity to smells, and I used up a tonne of stuff while I was on a "no buy challenge". 

Bye the end of the year I hope to keep my stash small with only HG products .


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 10, 2013)

Lita said:


> All my sophia naturals 4 bottles..Finished.No repurchase..
> 
> *I have one bottle Darcy's pumpkin..Staple,will repurchase..
> 
> ...



Why does CR keep changing ingredients??? Is this her business model? Keep the customers guessing? Does she announce these changes? Are these changes an annual thing for her? I like the Curl Love Curl Milk and like that it is sold at aveyou, but I never know what I will get when I buy something from her. I don't understand her business model.

I am going to send her an email asking her if this is a one/two time change or if she plans to change the ingredients every year. I hope she can provide some insight.


----------



## Keishadt (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally got off my lazy butt and put my info together:

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

Same as always.  I want to reduce what doesn’t work to get a good regimen together.  I am about 90% final with my regimen, and now I just need to get the other stuff out.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

- Shampoos

Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Ultra Shea Shampoo (Staple)
Shea Moisture Curl and Shine
As I Am Clarifying Shampoo
Keracare Cleansing Cream

- Conditioners

Renpure My Pretty Hair Is Parched Conditioner
Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle X2
Aussie Moist Conditioner x2
- Cowash

Ren Sweet Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner ½ bottle

- Deep Conditioners

AO HSR (staple)
Roux Moisture Recovery
Shea Moisture Raw Shea butter Deep Treatment Masque

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers

Giovanni Direct ¼ left
QB Cocoa Detangling Ghee (Staple)
SM Curl and Style Milk


SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie
SM Hold and Shine Moisture Mist 
QB AOHC  (Staple)
QB Olive and Honey Hydrating balm
As I am Double Butter Cream 



- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters N/A
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products N/A

- Styling products

Garnier Fructis Curl Sculpting Cream
DR Miracles Curl Care Strong Hold Gel
Carol’s Daughter Hair Milk Pudding

-Straightening

Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
Hair Rules Blow out
ALterna Caviar Smoothing Lotion
Nioxin Thermal Bliss


3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional) No thanks

4. What are your goal(s) for the session 
By the end of this session, I want to use up:

Keracare Cleansing Cream
Ren Sweet Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner
Renpure My Pretty Hair Is Parched Conditioner
Giovanni Direct Leave In

And at least one of the Aussie conditioners.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 11, 2013)

Used my wen 613 today ill definitely repurchase


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 11, 2013)

I lost focus the last part of 2012.  So I'll be back. I'll post info tonight.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 11, 2013)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

- I did some experimenting and ended up with a bunch of non-staples.

2. List the products you hope to use up in your stash. Use your own categories.

- Shampoos
Ion Hard Water Shampoo (staple)
CV Conditioning Shampoo Bar

- Conditioners
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk

- Deep Conditioners
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Qhemet Biologics BRBC

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
Tropical Isle JBCO (staple)
Tropcal Isle EVCO (staple)
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir

4. What are your goal(s) for the session?

Mostly to stick to staple products, quit buying random stuff, and keep my hands out of my roommate's products. I feel like I have twice the products cause I'm dipping in hers  After I finish these products up, I repurchase old staples Organix Coconut Milk shampoo, conditioner. I'll purchase Aphogee two-packs for deep conditioning, and re-up on my Tropical Isle oils. I just hate purchasing new products when I haven't finished old ones.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 12, 2013)

Used up Giovanni direct leave in


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2013)

I just used the last of As I Am Coconut cowash and Cantu Shea butter deep treatment masque.  I'm moving on to something else.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 12, 2013)

I've updated my starting stash list on p.1, I'm editing and keeping track of my stash on I've given away the ORS olive oil moisturizer because it leaves my hair coated with the petrolatum that is in it, I've also given away the Lusters Pink oil moisturizer, I don't even know why I have that. I'm moving on to the Keracare naturals hair milk.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 12, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> In my current stash:
> Queen Helene garlic poo
> Aphogee poo for Damaged hair
> Nexxus Aloe rid poo
> ...



Updated list


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 12, 2013)

Used up nothing this wash day. I bought AO GBP for a dash of protein when co-washing. CJ Repair Me is too expensive for me to co-wash with  when I need a touch of protein.

Updated List:



Ogoma said:


> Below is my list. The hope is that these products  lasts until at least mid-year, but I will replace if need be as noted  below.
> 
> *HG- Holy Grail*: will replace when I am about to run out
> *S - Staple*: will replace if there is a very good sale AND I am about to run out of everything in that category.
> ...


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 13, 2013)

So I'm in this challenge but didn't post my stash yet. So here goes... It's A LOT  but I'm posting it all so that I can reduce it!

Goal 20% reduction for Part 1.  Washing hair 1-2 times per week.

Unopened
USED
*Love it*

Posted by brand:

Mizani
Supreme oil Hair Treatment
Foam Wrap
Rose H20
Silk Finishing Gel
Comfiderm Scalp Oil
Kerafuse Conditioner
Hydrafuse Conditioner
Moisturefuse Conditioner
Botanifying Shampoo
Fulfyl Conditioner
Gloss Veil Shine Spray
Conditioning Styling Lotion
D’Tangle
Silk Defining Mousse
Shyne
Phormula 7
HRM – Humidity Resistant Mist

Keracare
Silken Seal Liquid Sheen
Foam Wrap
Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
Humecto Crème Conditioner
Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil
Anti-Dandruff Moisturizing Shampoo
Anti-Dandruff Moisturizing Conditioner
Oil Sheet with Humidity Block

Paul Mitchell
Super Skinny Daily Treatment
Super Skinny Serum
Supper Skinny Relaxing Balm
Supper Skinny Daily Shampoo
Tea Tree Special Conditioner
Tea Tree Special Shampoo
Awaphi Wild Ginger Sample Set

Naturelle KeraPro Restorative
Intensive Treatment (1 left used 1)
Shampoo (dry to very dry)
Anti-Frizz Elixir

CHI
Shine Infusion (unopened)
Iron Guard 2oz (unopened)
Keratin Mist
Silk Infusion
Nourish Intense Hydrating Silk Bath
Nourish Intense Silk Hair Masque

Biosilk
Thermal Shield (Unopened)
Shine On (Unopened)
Silk Therapy

Joico
K-Pak Reconstructive Shampoo (Liter) (RETURNED TO STORE)
K-Pak Reconstructive Conditioner (Liter) (RETURNED TO STORE)

Bee Mine
Balance Luscious Moisturizer
Sample Sizes:
Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
Hair Growth Serum
Botanical Moisturizing Shampoo
Dejas Hair Milk
Juicy

Nairobi
WRAPP-It shine Foaming Lotion
Moisture-sil Moisturizing Hair Lotion

Wen
Fig Cleansing Conditioner (unopened)

Crème of Nature
Argan Oil Strength & Shine Leave in Conditioner
Argan Oil Moisture & Shine Shampoo
Lemongrass & Rosemary Leave In (unopened)

Aphogee
Keratin & Green Tea Mist
ProVitamin Leave In (unopened)
Essential Oils for Hair (unopened)

Roux
Porosity Control Corrector & Conditioner

Silk Elements
Silken Child Silk Moisturizing Crème
Kera Minerals Smoothing Sulfate Free Shampoo
Kera Minerals Smoothing Leave In Conditioner
Kera Minerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner (used 1, 1 left)
Designing Silk Mousse
Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner
Luxury Moisturizing Shampoo
Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment (used 1, 1 left)
Megasilk Heat Protectant Spray

Elasta QP
Olive Oil & Mango Butter Moisturizer
Crème Conditioning Shampoo
Design Foam (unopened)

Elucence
Moisture Balancing Conditioner

Redken (hate this stuff)
Iron Silk 07
Satin Wear 02

Organic Root Stimulator
Professional Replenishing Conditioner
Wrap & Set Mousse (unopened)

Design Essentials
Express Instant Moisturizing Conditioner
Moisture Retention Conditioning Shampoo

Oyin (sample set - all unopened)
Greg Juice
Burnt Sugar
Shine & Define
Honey Hemp
Hair Dew

Shea Moisture
Raw Shea Restorative Conditioner
Raw Shea Reconstructive Elixir
Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Raw Shea Moisture Retention Shampoo

Nexus (haven't used in ages... probably won't)
Headress Leave in Conditioner
Diametress Shampoo

Other
Scurl Moisturizer (don't like)
Neutrogena Silk Touch Leave In (not a fan - but it's ok)
Herbal Essences Split End Protector (not a fan - but it's ok)
Smooth n Shine Curl Activating Mousse (good but PJ-ism overshadowed)
Rusk Thermal Flat Iron Spray (don't like at all)
Wave Nouveau Daily Humectant Moisturizing Lotion (dont' like)
BB Foam Moisturizing Wrapping Lotion (unopened - but good in the past)
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Leave in Cream (so -so)
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Nutrient Spray (good - but won't repurchase)
Revlon Finisheen Oil Sheen (use to base during relaxer so it'll be around 4eva)
Ashtae Silk Protein Shampoo (good, but local brand can't find anymore)
Salon Finish Foam Wrap & Style Lotion (unopened)
Soft & Beautiful Botanicals 3n1 Botanical Oil (unopened)

Sample Packets
Twisted Sista Blow Drying Crème
ORS Curl Defining Crème
ORS Curl Boosting Jelly
ORS Sulfate Free Shampoo
Crème of Nature Argan Oil Treatment
Design Essentials Natural Daily Moisturizing Lotion with Jojoba

Oils
Gleau Oil Blend
Kemi Oil
Optimum 6n1  Miracle Oil
Grapeseed
Jojoba
Cocont
Vitaman E
Almond
Advacado
Argan
Emu
Safflower

Essential Oils
Peppermint 
Orange
Tea Tree
Eucalyptus


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 13, 2013)

I used up the half bottle of Alberto balsam intensive conditioner

GrowAHead That's an impressive stash


----------



## SimJam (Jan 13, 2013)

^^^^^  wow thats some stash ^^^^^^

I just used up a HV whipped jelly. 2 back ups.
I must say this is an awesome challenge. Its got me focused on using up specific products in an organized manner.

Also carried 8 bottles of random conditioners and shampoos (store brands) which I no longer use to my parents house for  their doggie. Heheeeee his hair is gonna be swanging! !  Hope it doesn't aggravate his eczema though.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 13, 2013)

Just finished a bottle of AOHSR for my DC.  I still have an unopened bottle.  Thinking of making this my staple moisturizing DC but it goes so fast!!  We will see once I run through the rest of my DCs.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 13, 2013)

GrowAHead I was embarrassed about my stash till you came up in here with the bss, the drug store and half of Sally's lol. Nice stash


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 13, 2013)

DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream is gone.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2013)

You ladies are doing well using things up. lamaria211 I hope your not embarrassed.  We are all here for the same reason. My stash is steep. I just have to remind myself of my goals.

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

It's wash day. Hope to use something up. My beloved Terressentials Mudwash is almost gone  I will repurchase. Just not sure whether I will do so in Feburary or in March.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 13, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> GrowAHead I was embarrassed about my stash till you came up in here with the bss, the drug store and half of Sally's lol. Nice stash



 haha!!!  

Sad part is sometimes you don't realize how much ya got til you write it all down. I was pulling stuff out of cabinets that I forgot I had!! But hey... The first step is admitting you have a problem


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

Used up the HydraThermal Naturals Moisturizing conditioner. Hope to use up Jane CArters Curl Defining Cream.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 13, 2013)

LOL SimJam. My BF is a mess!!  He calls me a product hoarder!  He asked me one day how would I know if certain products really work over time if I have so many...that's when I decided it's time for me to decide on some staples.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 13, 2013)

Used up Elasta QP mango butter. 2 back ups left


----------



## sky035 (Jan 13, 2013)

I used up a Revlon Professional Hair Cleanser today (Ive had this clarifying poo for almost a year). I agree with you JJ, we are all here to support each other. Nothing embarrasing about where we are starting from .


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2013)

Used up Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

Wash day. So have 1 more use of the Jane Carter Curling Cream and 2 uses left of the Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. They will be gone in January 

I need to purchase a cleanser because I'm out. Maybe I will pick up Hair One Olive Oil this weekend.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 14, 2013)

This wash day I used:

*DC:* Komazacare Olive Moisture Mask 

its not great but its good enough to deep condition, so I'll used this a few more times until its gone. 

*Leaves Ins:* Distilled Water, Jane Carter's Revitalizing Leave In, Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk mixed w/ Bee Mine Luscious Balance moisturizer, Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative serum (only on my ends), sealed with Gleau Oil

Next Weeks Products:

*Leave Ins:* ^^^same as above  

*DC:* Souped Up KomazaCare Olive Moisture Mask : 

I will be adding:

Olive, coconut, emu, avocado, wheat germ, rice bran, argan, rosemary (essential) and castor oil/ Honey/ Honeyquat/ & Glycerin. 

*Moisturizing and Sealing w/:*

Komazacare Califia Moisturizing Spray with added distilled water
Silk & Honey Latté Detangling Hair Milk by BASK (I will be adding this to my "Use Up" list  )
Gleau Oil
Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter on the last 2 to 3 inches of my hair
^^^Used in this order

I will also be alternating HH Jar of Joe and Hair Trigger for my daily scalp massages.

Good Luck on using up you stash ladies. You guys are doing awesome


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

Realized this morning that I had missed twisting a patch of hair  So used up some more of the Jane Carter Curling Cream. I don't have enough to coil my head next week so I will pair it up with one of the samples to start using it up. Will probably use the Deva Curl Arc Angel and pair that with some moisturizer to keep it my hair from drying out.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> [.........]
> Komazacare Califia Moisturizing Spray with added distilled water
> *Silk & Honey Latté Detangling Hair Milk by BASK (I will be adding this to my "Use Up" list  )*
> Gleau Oil
> ...



Glad I am not the only one struggling with that product. I love the scents so I really wanted it to work, but it is a no.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 14, 2013)

I will be using Oyin Honey Hemp to co-wash until it is used up. I love, love, love the performance, but I just cannot take the smell anymore. To me, it has a cloyingly sweet decaying smell.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 14, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Glad I am not the only one struggling with that product. I love the scents so I really wanted it to work, but it is a no.



I know....Its a real let down. Its not Bad, it just not great either. Its just ''ok''


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 14, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> You ladies are doing well using things up. lamaria211 I hope your not embarrassed.  We are all here for the same reason. My stash is steep. I just have to remind myself of my goals.
> 
> Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF



Thank you it just gets a little overwhelming sometimes. It seems like its taking forever to get my stash down. But I'm making progress


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Thank you it just gets a little overwhelming sometimes. It seems like its taking forever to get my stash down. But I'm making progress


 
We like having you around lamaria211. I don't care if you have a big ol stash


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2013)

Finished-
*Shea Moisture-Coconut Hibiscus Curl Cream..
I have finished a couple if staples,that I have to reorder,just 1 of each...The rest I finished up,will not repurchase....So my stash is looking,less/less..

*I will list my repurchase (here) & monthly (buy) section.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2013)

Butters gone!


*HG- Holy Grail*: will replace when I am about to run out
*S - Staple*: will replace if there is a very good sale AND I am about to run out of everything in that category.
*T - Testing*: trying to find a staple and/or holy grail moisturizer(s); will replace if it makes it to HG or S
*U - Use up*: priority use up; will not repurchase.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cleanser**/Co-Wash**/**Detangling** Conditioners*
 HG - Ouidad Curl Co-Wash - (2)
 HG - Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - (12)

*Deep Conditioners/Protein Treatments**/Rinse out* *Conditioners*
HG - Curl Junkie Curl Rehab 32oz - (1)
HG - Curl Junkie Repair Me 12oz- (2)
S - DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner 16oz - (2)
S - Jessicurl Too Shea 32oz - (2)
S - Aubrey Organics GPB 11oz - (1)
U - Oyin Honey Hemp 32oz - (2)

*Moisturizers/Gels/Oil*
T - Oyin Whipped Pudding 8 oz (1)
T - Camille Rose Moisture Butter 8 oz - (1)
T - PBN Sapote Lotion 8oz - (2)
T - PBN Murmuru Moisture Milk 8oz - (2)
T - Oyin Hair Dew 16oz - (2)
S - Ecostyler/Xtreme Gel - (3)
HG - Grapeseed Oil 16oz - (1)
S - Meadowfoam Seed Oil 16oz - (1)
S - Castor Oil 12oz - (1)
U - Camille Rose Curl Love Milk 8oz - (2)
U - Bask Silk & Honey Latte Milk 8oz - (2)
*
Ayurvedic Powders*
Amla Powder 100 grams - (5)
Hibiscus Powder 100g - (2)
Brahmi Powder 100g - (3)
Bhringraj Powder 100g - (3)
Sukesh Ayurveda 100g - (2)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 15, 2013)

My name is lamaria and I'm addicted to coconut oil. I have 4 different jars in my house right now. I keep 2 in the bathroom (one me n my family use in place of conventional lotion, and one is for medicinal use like cuts n scrapes *3 boys) I have one in my kitchen for cooking and one in my stash for hair care. I feel better


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2013)

I used up DB Coconut and Lemongrass transitioning cream.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2013)

Good grief I have not updated in a long while. I used up a jar of Spectrum EVCO and a 32oz bottle of Redken Smoothdown Conditioner so far and almost done with my last bottle of v05 Free Me Freesia. 

I really need to clarify and deep condition my hair right about now. I haven't DCed in almost 2 weeks and my hair is screaming "I NEED PROTEIN."


----------



## SimJam (Jan 16, 2013)

I hate when theres just a lil bit of product left in a bottle, you've turned it upside down to get everything and the dern thing takes forever to finish !!!!

thats my struggle with this purabody muru muru moisture milk


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 16, 2013)

SimJam said:


> I hate when theres just a lil bit of product left in a bottle, you've turned it upside down to get everything and the dern thing takes forever to finish !!!!
> 
> thats my struggle with this purabody muru muru moisture milk



 I had the same problem w/ the darcys botanicals sweet cocoa bean curl smoothing cream. I just went ahead and threw it out. trying to use every last drop was becoming a chore


----------



## SimJam (Jan 16, 2013)

Purabody moisture milk done ..... finally


----------



## Lita (Jan 16, 2013)

SimJam said:


> Purabody moisture milk done ..... finally



SimJam I have a little bit left,once finished,im done..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 16, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @klsjackson, your list is great! I am copying it and updating it cause we have similar stashes.
> 
> I have more to add....later
> 
> ...


 
I steamed with lustrasilk and oil, so one down, I applied the its a 10 (so its in use), nu gro spray and will oil my scalp with wgo before I go to bed. 

More to add....


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2013)

Lita good for you 

now Ive moved on to SD mocha silk. Ive had to Dr it up with SAAs and honeyquat now its just OK. I still have to use something over it like HV moist 24/7 or whipped coulds.

hopefully I can move through it the end of the month or early feburary


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2013)

Finished Creme of Nature Argan Oil Pac


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2013)

Also finished a Curly Whipp Pudding 

2013 is looking like a very good year to chisel some things off my list..


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2013)

SimJam said:


> Lita good for you
> 
> now Ive moved on to SD mocha silk. Ive had to Dr it up with SAAs and honeyquat now its just OK. I still have to use something over it like HV moist 24/7 or whipped coulds.
> 
> hopefully I can move through it the end of the month or early feburary



SimJam I gave my SD mocha away,it worked ok,lately my hair needs more..HV moist is finished..Will not repurchase.

*Wow! We have a lot of the same products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 17, 2013)

Mocha silk detangles great but the smell?  Not what I expected at all.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2013)

Lita said:


> SimJam I gave my SD mocha away,it worked ok,lately my hair needs more..HV moist is finished..Will not repurchase.
> 
> *Wow! We have a lot of the same products..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



haha ... I think we have the same dealer ... Miss IDareT'sHair 



BEAUTYU2U said:


> Mocha silk detangles great but the smell?  Not what I expected at all.



whatchu talkin about ? I love the smell .... prolly the only reason why Im inclined to give it a chance. Unlike DBs transitioning cream ..... yukkkkk ...... I threw that mess away, nothing cud mask that smell lol


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> Also finished a Curly Whipp Pudding
> 
> 2013 is looking like a very good year to chisel some things off my list..



I actually did up a master inventory in excel and Im enjoying crossing the finished items off the list

BTW who makes the curly whipp pudding ?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2013)

I organized 2 three drawer bins and the list here is not close...but I'm going to do my best at using it up.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2013)

SimJam said:


> I actually did up a master inventory in excel and Im enjoying crossing the finished items off the list
> 
> BTW who makes the curly whipp pudding ?


 
3 sisters by nature 

I bet you do love crossing it off, because I am over joyed when I use up a product too... LOL


----------



## sky035 (Jan 17, 2013)

I used up a jar of Eco Styler gel (green jar) yesterday.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 18, 2013)

Oyin Honey Hemp gone. Opened another one.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 18, 2013)

It smells like mocha arse.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 18, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> It smells like mocha arse.



LOL,what does? 
--
1 of AV totally Twisted butter is ALMOST finished ,i m excited lol .


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok so I've come in here to fess up, I've been a 

I already bought my purchase of the month a couple of weeks. I've been wanting to try the Mizani supreme oil line for a looong time, I see an ad pop up with the whole line for like $34.98 which is less than half price ($74.00) in the UK I can get this set for £65.

http://www.ensleybeautysupply.com/Product/5176/Mizani-Supreme-Oil-System-Combo.aspx
Even with the $26.00 shipping, I'm still saving £25 I just couldn't resist  This line is really expensive over here, the individual items retail from between £18.50 - £22 at the cheapest vendor I've found over here so as you can see I've made a huge saving and I'm totally 

I need to redeem myself! The whole point of joining this challenge was to use up the stuff I've already got not add to it: I intend to forfeit my next month's purchase and  I don't intend to start using the Mizani until I have significantly reduced my stash by about 20 products (or more), so I'm probably looking at summertime. I also want to use the line exclusively to see how it works for me, I'm looking for HGs and staples.

Although the pack contains 4 items, as it is a single purchase, does it count as one purchase or 4 separate purchases?


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 18, 2013)

Gave a bottle of Bask Silk & Honey Latte and CR Curl Love Milk away.

I am working through another bottle of each. Once used up will not repurchase.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 19, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> Ok so I've come in here to fess up, I've been a
> 
> I already bought my purchase of the month a couple of weeks. I've been wanting to try the Mizani supreme oil line for a looong time, I see an ad pop up with the whole line for like $34.98 which is less than half price ($74.00) in the UK I can get this set for £65.
> 
> ...



4 separate ones as it's 4 products,. 
Girl i heard that Mizani Oil has awful ingredients ,mineral oil,cones,glycols, isopropyl mysriate ...


----------



## ilong (Jan 19, 2013)

lovestarr said:


> LOL @SimJam. My BF is a mess!! He calls me a product hoarder! He asked me one day how would I know if certain products really work over time if I have so many...that's when I decided it's time for me to decide on some staples.


 
@lovestarr- I had the same thought this week, in terms of growth aids, topical and oral. Some product gave me great thickness and some length last year (before I slacked off) but I don't know what is was - so I have to try to put all of the products i used and took back in rotation. Obviously, I already have "the product(s)" which gives me results . So if I keep jumping like a grasshopper from product to product I will keep wasting money on products, 

My goal is to use every topical product I have and take every supplement I have before I purchase ANYTHING else - excluding staples such as MN, EVOO, EVCO, SULFUR, multivitamin, HSN, bamboo extract, vitamin d, b-complex, etc.) *AND use the money I save to help fund my EOY vacation cruise*.

Vitamins/supplements should be a part of this challenge (and so should I ). I bet the real PJs have a serious stash of supplements also.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 19, 2013)

finished 
HV moistPRO
HV amala creme rinse
HV sitrinillah


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 19, 2013)

It takes so long to use up a product....and before i can temptation be calling....lol...I'm having a moment....


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 19, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> 4 separate ones as it's 4 products,.
> Girl i heard that Mizani Oil has awful ingredients ,mineral oil,cones,glycols, isopropyl mysriate ...



Kindheart oh well it was worth a try . I don't think we're talking about the same Mizani product, the one I'm referring to is this one: see attachment


----------



## SimJam (Jan 19, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> It takes so long to use up a product....and before i can temptation be calling....lol...I'm having a moment....



It really feels that way sometimes, but when I focus on only a couple of products to use up (one per category ie: cleanser, DC, leave in, styler) I end up finishing products quicker


----------



## SimJam (Jan 19, 2013)

Angel of the North   I would consider that one purchase, since its a set.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 19, 2013)

SimJam now that was what I was hoping for


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 19, 2013)

SimJam said:


> It really feels that way sometimes, but *when I focus on only a couple of products to use up (one per category ie: cleanser, DC, leave in, styler) I end up finishing products quicker*



This is what I'm trying to do


----------



## sky035 (Jan 19, 2013)

I used up my last bottle of Rusk conditioner this morning and I am not sure if I will repurchase it as one of my staples. I love how it makes my hair feel but I am not crazy about the smell . I also recently used up a bottle of PM The Conditioner and it is another product that is sitting in the Undecided pile with respect to making it into my HG list. Being on this challenge makes me seriously consider what I wish to repurchase, which is a good thing for my goal of eventually finalizing my reggie . Instead of purchasing something new, I might circle back to products that worked in the past. Off to  hair diary I go.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

[USER=150910 said:
			
		

> Angel of the North[/USER];17737191]Ok so I've come in here to fess up, I've been a
> 
> 
> Although the pack contains 4 items, as it is a single purchase, does it count as one purchase or 4 separate purchases?


 
Naw, sorry, that's 4 purchases. When you add it to your stash list, you will have to up your count by 4. No break there. But not mad at you though. If it was a good sale and you really wanted to try it I think it's worth it. Also that you are willing to not buy anything else for a few months makes up for it. If they become your staples then you have made a wise choice.



			
				[USER=9474 said:
			
		

> SunySydeofLyfe[/USER];17739289]It takes so long to use up a product....and before i can temptation be calling....lol...I'm having a moment....


 
It's just a hot flash. It will past


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

I am doing an early wash day. I will probably cowash and install my coils on Monday. But I did get to use up some stuff. I finished up the Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. I wouldn't repurchase because its just too thick. But it really helped me to understand sealing my hair. So I will try sealing with Olive Oil. If not I will try castor oil. I can see why my mom used grease on my hair though. It seems to work.

I also used up the sample of Vanilla Silk. Was glad to have a chance to try it but for my hair the AO Blue Chamomile is still a winner.

Haven't styled my hair yet so may use up some more things.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 19, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> Kindheart oh well it was worth a try . I don't think we're talking about the same Mizani product, the one I'm referring to is this one: see attachment



Thank you for the poster ad,I ALMOST bought the line aswell but after  watching a couple of reviews i was turned off by it.
For whoever is interested in this line 
The Mask does have mineral oil and paraffinum in it along with other ingredients i m personally not too keen on ,but i heard it delivers great results.

Aqua/Water, Hydroxyethyl Urea, Laureth-2, Polyquaternium-37, Paraffinum Liquidum/Mineral Oil, Parfum/Fragrance, PEG-150/Stearyl Alcohol/SMDI Copolymer, Methylparaben, Oryza Sativa Bran Oil/Rice Bran Oil, PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Argania Spinosa Oil/Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Persea Gratissima Oil/Avocado Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii Butter/Shea Butter, Hexyl Cinnamal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, Coumarin

The Conditioner ingredients:
Aqua/Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Propylene Glycol, Olea Europaea Oil/Olive Fruit Oil, Ceteareth-20, Cetyl Acetate, Parfum/Fragrance, Phenoxyethanol, Polyquaternium-22, Panthenol, Polyquaternium-37, Propylene Glycol, Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Simmondsia Chinensis Oil/Jojoba Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima Oil/Avocado Oil, PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Chlorhexidine Dihydrochloride, Citric Acid, Hexyl Cinnamal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, Coumar

Shampoo Ingredients :

Aqua/Water, Coco-Betaine, Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate, Glycerin, Glycol Distearate, Cocamide Mipa, Sodium Chloride, Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate, Polyquaternium-10, Sodium Benzoate, PEG-150 Distearate, Parfum/Fragrance, Hexylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, PEG-55 Propylene Glycol Oleate, Salicylic Acid, Propylene Glycol, Carbomer, Argania Spinosa Oil/Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Sesamum Indicum Oil/Sesame Seed Oil, Sodium Hydroxide, Methyl Cocoate, Hexyl Cinnamal, Sodium Cocoate, Citric Acid


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2013)

Finished K.B.N leave-in..No repurchase.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2013)

Used up a bottle of vo5 Free Me Freesia yesterday and currently going through some Enjoy Hydrating conditioner. I like it but as a rinse out conditioner I don't know if it's worth repurchasing. I will stick with Suave, vo5 moisture line, and maybe Tresseme as my go-to conditioners for cowashing.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 19, 2013)

Updated ==  Used up a Kerapro DC and Kera Minerals DC this week



GrowAHead said:


> So I'm in this challenge but didn't post my stash yet. So here goes... It's A LOT  but I'm posting it all so that I can reduce it!
> 
> Goal 20% reduction for Part 1.  Washing hair 1-2 times per week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 19, 2013)

Kindheart Thanks for posting the ingredients, I guess we are talking about the same one after all  There are one or two unsavoury ingredients in there for sure , I was thrown off when you mentioned the mineral oil and cones, I thought you meant they were in all of the products, I was aware about the oil and the mask though. 

Although I would usually try to stay away from products containing these ingredients, I decided to try something different, I was just saying in another thread that my relaxed hair reacts differently to the products I was using while I was natural, I know my natural hair loves natural products, I'm trying to confirm that for my relaxed hair too.  

I have a list of products I want to try, all of them apart from this one are natural/organic, I wanted to get this one out of the way first as I'm pretty sure I will stay with the natural products in the end, it's just a case of finding the best line for me and this is about as adventurous as I am willing to go with the nasties. These will be the first Mizani products I am trying, funnily enough it was the reviews that made me want to try it 

faithVA Thank you! When you drop it like that, I have to accept it, that's 4 purchases alright.... Hurry up May so I can buy something, I suppose I'll be saving money for a few months though


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2013)

I gave away Giovanni Tea tree triple treat shampoo, aussie 3 minute miracle deep conditioner, Redken Anti-snap treatment TJ Tea Tree Tingle conditioner and, Chi Silk Infusion to my sister and niece.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> @Kindheart Thanks for posting the ingredients, I guess we are talking about the same one after all  There are one or two unsavoury ingredients in there for sure , I was thrown off when you mentioned the mineral oil and cones, I thought you meant they were in all of the products, I was aware about the oil and the mask though.
> 
> Although I would usually try to stay away from products containing these ingredients, I decided to try something different, I was just saying in another thread that my relaxed hair reacts differently to the products I was using while I was natural, I know my natural hair loves natural products, I'm trying to confirm that for my relaxed hair too.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not tracking your purchases  I'm just saying.  I think you will make it through the next few months easy because you are going to find some stuff you love


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 20, 2013)

Returned 2 liters of Joico Kpak to Ulta today!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

Used up the last of the Jane Carter Curling Cream. I think I will use the Deva Curl Arc Angel to do my finger coils. I should only have 1 or two uses of that since it is a sample. Having sample sizes is great. I can use them up quickly and move on to the next thing.

Prepooed with Burt Bees Shiny Hair Conditioner. I only have 1 or 2 more uses of that. Not sure what I will use to prepoo with after that. hmm, Hadn't thought of that. I don't have any more items I can use to prepoo with in my stash.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 20, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> It takes so long to use up a product....and before i can temptation be calling....lol...I'm having a moment....



I think thats how we all feel +big hug ,sometimes when i shop online  i  fill up the "basket" and  delete  the transaction before checking out lol .


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 20, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I think thats how we all feel +big hug ,sometimes when i shop online  i  fill up the "basket" and  delete  the transaction before checking out lol .



Lol me too!!! I was going to buy a new relaxer and realized my beloved Nairobi 4 lb tub has worked for me for 3 years this shedding is natural. All we can do is keep trying to not add more to what we have...yep


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> *I'm not tracking your purchases  I'm just saying. * I think you will make it through the next few months easy because you are going to find some stuff you love



faithVA I need for my purchases to be tracked, not having them tracked is the reason I ended up with so many in the first place 

I used up an Osmo mask and the Dr. Organics Aloe Vera conditioner.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 21, 2013)

Used up Bask Silk & Honey Latte - ended up using it to pre-poo and as a light lotion after my evening shower. I will never repurchase it again.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in!

I have way too many conditioners (thankfully I use them quickly) that I need to go through.  Ill post my stash tomorrow.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 21, 2013)

Used up Aussie Moist condish (2 back ups left)


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 21, 2013)

Used up one 16 oz bottle of mane and tail only to discover I have two 32 oz bottles left.....ugggghhhh. threw away a bottle of aghogee moisturizing dc that sh*t is evil!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2013)

Used up the Deva Curl Arc Angel Sample  Not good for WNGs or twists or finger coils. This is probably meant for someone with type 3a hair. Started on my Ouidad Humidity Control Gel. I like this much better. 

Forgot I bought a sample of Mega Silk Conditioner.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 21, 2013)

Bought Shea Moisture Black Soap Purification Masque


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think this is going to be a slow session......


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2013)

Not long ago used up Qhemets kardy tea...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 21, 2013)

Used a silk elements mega silk moisturizing conditioner (1 back up left). Since I've been focusing on 'right sizing' my stash I've been consistently washing 2x per week.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet almond oil is gone!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 23, 2013)

One more use of la bomba DC


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 23, 2013)

Used up:
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
Belnouvo Jamaican Castor DC


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Used up Bask Silk & Honey Latte - ended up using it to pre-poo and as a light lotion after my evening shower. I will never repurchase it again.



Lmao. Me either


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 23, 2013)

Used up a jar of alter ego garlic con. I'm doing an over night dc. I'm not sure if this will be a repurchase..... the price mainly but i don't think it reduced my shedding.... tomorrow will tell.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 24, 2013)

Used up an Alberto strawberries and cream con


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2013)

My scalp is really dry. I want to DC but I don't want to have to do my hair afterwards  I may still do it anyway. My scalp and hair is thirsty.


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey..... I got left behind (taps foot impatiently)

Off to find previous stash list. Please add me to list of challengers JJamiah


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 24, 2013)

ok found it

Shampoo

Oyin Honey wash (just finished)
Chagrin Valley shampoo bar Aruvedashampoo bar 
Chagrin Valley Coconut 
Olive Oil Root Stim mineral remover shampoo (just a tine bit left)

Spritz

Oyin Go tea 
Gregs Juice Just threw the rest away. Didn't like
Komaza Coconut spritz (this is the one I'm staying with)

Oils

Vatika Frosting
Yummy pressed coconut oil from our farmers market (want to stay with this one)
grapeseed oil 
Bask seven butters
Random almond oil
Castor oil (this will also stay)
Bask chocolate cocobutter oil hair/body

Creamy hair dressings

Oyin Hair Dew
Komaza care coconut hair milk
Qhemet Moringa tree ghee
Qhemet Coco detangling ghee
Somebody's coconut hair cream
BASK Latte hair milk

Conditioners

Elucence moisture balace
Elucence light protein
GPB
White Calinda sp something
VO5
Shea moisture
Oyin honey hemp
Curl junkie strawberry moisture and banana deep fix
BASK chocolate deep conditioner hair mask
Knot Today (finished)
Pack of ORS
Beauticurls Argan Oil 

Smoothers

Curls in a bottle
Aloe fix
Komaza coconut curl pudding
Kinky K hair pudding
Almond glaze (hairveda)
Ecostyler gel 

Vitamins
GNC nourish hair, vits C, D, E F and G

I've made the most progess with conditioners. Now I'm going to focus on creamy hair dressings. Sounds like I'm making salad.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 26, 2013)

_* My name is Growahead and I'm 13 days without a purchase *   _

I am focusing on using up all mostly used items.  So my wash days are focused on those shampoos and conditioners with a couple washes left!  hope to use up at least one thing today 

Happy Stash Using ladies


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2013)

Ladies I updated the list 

Braided up so I won't be using much up for now.
GrowAHead that is awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Used a *silk elements mega silk moisturizing conditioner* (1 back up left). Since I've been focusing on 'right sizing' my stash I've been consistently washing 2x per week.



I love this stuff, its my staple for the moment.



JJamiah said:


> Ladies I updated the list
> 
> Braided up so I won't be using much up for now.
> GrowAHead that is awesome. Keep up the good work.



JJamiah
Woot woot, IDK you got braided up. So how long are you leaving them in?


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

Have 2 samples left to use & will not repurchase that product..

Eight bottles of oil..GONE! Will not repurched..Focus on complete ingredient list.only single oil,Rice Bran (HG) oil..Sunflower oil I cook with..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 27, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I love this stuff, its my staple for the moment.
> 
> JJamiah
> Woot woot, IDK you got braided up. So how long are you leaving them in?



ZebraPrintLover I am going to try for three weeks to a month. Really want to focus on school. But I will braid it back up until my semester ends. I have spring break to leave it out and possibly the two weeks before the hairshow.

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 27, 2013)

Used up la bomba DC


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 27, 2013)

Used up 1 Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle this week. I have quite a few left. I will be putting in braids Feb. 9 so will use up 1 CJ Repair Me next weekend (1 use left) and Oyin Honey Hemp by Feb. 9 (about 5 co-washes left).

Also used up Philosophy Homemade Pumpkin Pie shower gel (mainly body, but used to clarify hair as well) and Bask Whipped Custard (used on body and hair).


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2013)

Avoided the temptation to go to the BSS to see if they had the Dax roots product. Will wash later this evening and use up some samples.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 27, 2013)

I Used up Aphogee 2-min won't repurchase until I use up some more protein conditioners, I seem to have a lot of protein cons in my stash.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2013)

Used up the Wen Fig sample and the Mega Silk sample. Don't know what i was thinking buying a 1oz sample of a conditioner. I know I can't do anything with 1 oz of conditioner  I hope I'm not wasting my time.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

Used up the Ouidad gel. Drop my sample of Qhemet gel on the floor  I have enough to try it again on Saturday. Maybe I can stretch it. 

Almost finished with the KomazaCare Califia Moisturizing Cream. Want to try it on a section of dry hair.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally Used up Afroveda Totally twisted .a little  goes a long way ,i used it as a styler ,works well as a light edge smoother.
Opened Afroveda Hemp seed butter .

I m hoping to finish Shea moisture restorative mask soon,it makes my hair poofy and dry .


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 28, 2013)

Used up Wild growth oil
got rid of crece Pelo leave in


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 28, 2013)

Used up a jar of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and AO GPB last week.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 30, 2013)

I used up the following items below. Really trying to get rid of it products that are not HG status. 

Organix conditioner - will not repurchase
Jar of glycerin (small) - will repurchase
Bottle of Rusk conditioner (small) - will not repurchase


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm going to be making a box for my older sister, not sure yet what's going in it but I'll let you guys no when I'm finished with it. I've really been striking out lately when I buy n try new products so lately I've just been purchasing staples. I have 4 containers of cholesterol and 3 of each of my staple leave ins. That makes much more sense to me. So I'm doing good.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 31, 2013)

I purchased 2 Neutrogena triple moisture conditioners and was able to get rid of one of them in my henna gloss. I still have a shampoo, a conditioner and 2 pomade to finish. I can't wait to finish them and buy some new pra-ducts!!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 31, 2013)

I used up Dr Organics Manuka Honey conditioner, 1 left


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 3, 2013)

Used up Oyin HH, CJ Repair Me, and Camille Rose Love Curl Milk (loved it on my body ).

I have updated the list with things I have used up and bought. I am putting in extension braids next weekend so I will using up very little for a few weeks and will not buy anything until at least June 30.




Ogoma said:


> *Cleanser**/Co-Wash**/**Detangling** Conditioners*
> Ouidad Curl Co-Wash - (2)
> Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - (12)
> Shea Moisture Black Soap Purification Hair Masque - (5)
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to let you ladies know I will be on a small hiatus until my semester is over. I will be back by April 30, 2013 to start the new thread, if not @ZebraPrintLover please call me. I have got to get on my grind and put my nose to the books. I am cutting off all connection with social medias, so I can put forth all that energy to finishing school with great grades. 

I know you ladies will continue to do awesome and I will strive to continue to do so as well. 
@faithVA and all the wonderful ladies of this challenge, I will be back 

Later!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 3, 2013)

Good Luck JJamiah, I hope you rock it this semester!

As for my update:

Things 90% gone:
Komazacare Moisture Mask (Ill add a egg and use it as a protein prepoo)
Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk (Using it under my gel in the morning while styling)

Gone: 
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Luv Naturals Conditional Luv

Will repurchase both!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 3, 2013)

*DELETE!*


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 3, 2013)

I been studying the toxicity of the ingredients  in my home cleaning and personal care products and I'm going Green! I'll be donating much of my stash (the most unhealthy products) to a local group home. And revamping my stash with more earth and body  friendly things like Aubrey organics, Darcys etc...


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 3, 2013)

Qhemet Biologic Burdock Root Butter Cream - gone.  This should be a staple but will try to finish up other moisturizers before I pick up more.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to let you ladies know I will be on a small hiatus until my semester is over. I will be back by April 30, 2013 to start the new thread, if not @ZebraPrintLover please call me. I have got to get on my grind and put my nose to the books. I am cutting off all connection with social medias, so I can put forth all that energy to finishing school with great grades.
> 
> ...


 
I definitely understand. Get your head in the books. Wishing you much success! See you when you get back.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 5, 2013)

All for sale 50$
The ones at the bottom have never been used


----------



## Keishadt (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm checking in!

I officially suck at this challenge this go round.  I've only used up one product and I've purchased 5.  

I took my first visit to Trader Joes and I bought 2 bottles of Nourish Spa Conditioner and 1 bottle of tea tree conditioner.  Tried the tea trea this weekend and I'm so impressed.  Automatic Staple status.  

My Ren pomegranate will be heading to the trash.  I hate waste but the smell is too overwhelming and it doesn't do a thing for my hair.

There are products under my sink that I'm sick of looking at, so I may do a major overhaul of my list stash soon.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 6, 2013)

Checking in: used up a jar of Pureology putty nono:will not purchase) and a bottle of organix conditioner, nono:will not repurchase). Why did I buy these things in the first place?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't used anything up, but I am enjoying playing in my samples. 

I did buy some stuff yesterday from Sally's. I didn't have a weekly shampoo, so I bought Hair One Olive Oil. That moves into my staple shampoo slot. I did buy a sample of the Hair One Jojoba. That is for color treated hair so I want to see if that works better. 

I desperately needed a protein treatment. So I bought 2 of the ION Reconstructor samples and 2 of the ION Effective Care samples. And I purchased 1 ION intense moisturizer samples. 

I like purchasing samples. It allows me to try things without making my stash overwhelming.

I am switching back to cowashing my hair at least 1x a week. So I will be running through products a little faster.


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 9, 2013)

Finished a Mizani moisture fuse and a KeraCare silken shine .  I'll update my overall stash at the end of session 1


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2013)

I picked up 2 things at Wally World, 1 is a staple so I dont feel bad. I will add them to my list......


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, I haven't used anything up in this session and I have been doing my hair. A lot of my products have just a few more uses left but since I'm really settling into my staples the rest just sit. I'm going to clarify tomorrow and use some Aphogee protein. I'm thinking of mixing some honey into my _whatever _DCs and hopefully using them up as my follow-up DC. 

I haven't been purchasing much either. The only thing I've been buying are the ORS conditioners packs because the store has been out of the bottles (staple). I haven't updated my list because I use them right away. There's a few products I really want to try but I'm holding off. 






For now.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2013)

Used up a vo5 Moisture Milks Conditioner earlier this week.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 10, 2013)

Made my daughter and her roommate a 2nd product goodie bag. I can see clearer now. My hair and i are going to see what the salon grade products do instead of randomness brought on by someone else. I feels good


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 11, 2013)

I sold almost all  Macadamia line,thrown away Samy's 4ever young shampoo .
I haven't bought anything in a couple of months,i really don't feel the need to buy any more conditioners or butters.
darcy's twisting creme is smelling a bit rancid.
One of my kbb cremiliscious started to separate and all my claudie's stash will expire in a few months , I have alot of AV butters to finish up aswell. 
No point in buying anything .


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I sold almost all Macadamia line,thrown away Samy's 4ever young shampoo .
> I haven't bought anything in a couple of months,i really don't feel the need to buy any more conditioners or butters.
> darcy's twisting creme is smelling a bit rancid.
> One of my kbb cremiliscious started to separate and all my claudie's stash will expire in a few months , I have alot of AV butters to finish up aswell.
> No point in buying anything .


 
This entire post is the main reason why I do NOT purchase products that have a very short shelf life. They always go rancid on me before I get the opportunity to use them up. I always order very large items because I live outside of the US but that can't work for me anymore buying organic. I find that I can only purchase products that have a lengthy shelf life now.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2013)

Finish a paper early so before I go to class night, I wanted to check in. I have a big feeling I'll be going through quite a bit of my stash ( well quite a bit for me) swimming class has me constantly washing and deep conditioning my hair. Which works because I have the supplies at my disposal, but if my stash should happen to go low, I won't be buying the pricey stuff to replace it. I think by the end of this session, I will have used more than I have in the past year.

I think as a treat for Valentines Day I'll be going to the salon with my stash in hand to get a set. 

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2013)

My girl tashboog sent me a sample box yesterday, so I have some more samples to add to my stash. She sent me some AOBC, that's a staple. I can't ever have too much of that. hmm, so what was in the box? Nothing I will purchase but a lot of things to help me learn how to M&S my hair. 

1. Jane Carter Nourish and Shine... I wouldn't repurchase this but it is going to be fun playing around with.

2. Bee Mine Balancing Moisturizer....Used this tonight. This is water based so I can see how a heavy water based moisturizer works for me.

3. Greg Juice.... Glad to get this. I went through the Frank Juice so fast I have no clue if it works.

4. Deva Curl Set it Free...I've used this before as well.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Ladies,

I used up a sample of ION effective treatment. I am currently using my Wen Fig, Wen Vanilla mint, Motions moisture plus and Porosity control to keep this mane in order. I need to pamper it lots, especially while it goes through this abuse.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

[USER=10041 said:
			
		

> JJamiah[/USER];17903357]Happy Valentines Ladies,
> 
> I used up a sample of ION effective treatment. I am currently using my Wen Fig, Wen Vanilla mint, Motions moisture plus and Porosity control to keep this mane in order. I need to pamper it lots, especially while it goes through this abuse.



How did you like the ION effective treatment? What are your favorite protein treatments?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2013)

It took all I had not to buy the Elasta Mango Curly Pudding and the Moisturizer. I kept walking around the store, walking back to the section, picking it up and reading it.

I just couldn't justify buying either when I have 20+ samples to go through. I need to do my due diligence anyway and search the forum for reviews. 

Patting myself on the back.

I did by some EON hair, 2 satin bonnets and 3 knit caps.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2013)

Used up the ION Reconstructor. I will hold off on any more protein treatments. 

Prepooed with the Burt Bees Shiny Hair. Actually have a mix of conditioners in a spray bottle. So when I use it up I will marke it complete.

Comparing some products on different sections of my hair so tried a few samples tonight.

DCd with the Darcy's Pumpkin. Have 1 more use of that. So far haven't found a DC I like better than AO Blue Chamomile.

Then moisturized different sections of my hair with Bee Mine Moisturizer, Deva Curl Set It Free, Komaza Care Coconut Curling Lotion, Komaza Care Califia Leave-In, Oyin Hair Dew and Silk Dreams. Each sample probably has 1 to 2 more uses in it. 

I am going to wear twists out for a while so should go through all of these in the next 30 days.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 16, 2013)

I got rid of almost 25 products (my family and I have been going Green, meaning no toxic Anything in the house)  I'm only buying natural products from now on. I'll finish up some of the non natural stuff that I kept just to have on hand, but I won't be repurchasing any of it. I'll update my stash tomorrow


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 17, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I got rid of almost 25 products (my family and I have been going Green, meaning no toxic Anything in the house)  I'm only buying natural products from now on. I'll finish up some of the non natural stuff that I kept just to have on hand, but I won't be repurchasing any of it. I'll update my stash tomorrow



I ve been  through that a few times ,now i avoid especially Parabens and proplylene glycol at all costs. I find Natural products perform way better and actually benefit hair and skin  rather than masking problems.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 17, 2013)

Decided to try and use up one line at a time. Starting with my beloved Nairobi. Sitting dc'ing with the stimu-sil...love the tingle i think this line will continue to be my hg. Yep

Suny


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 17, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I ve been  through that a few times ,now i avoid especially Parabens and proplylene glycol at all costs. I find Natural products perform way better and actually benefit hair and skin  rather than masking problems.



I'm loving the natural product world. Everything smells, feels and performs better. IMO


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 20, 2013)

fell off the wagon a bit... JCPenny's salon had Mizani on sale... I bought some of the Thermasmooth shampoo & conditioner (never tried it before)...  :-/


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 20, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> fell off the wagon a bit... JCPenny's salon had Mizani on sale... I bought some of the Thermasmooth shampoo & conditioner (never tried it before)...  :-/



I loved me some thermasmooth! This and Nioxin are the only products my hairdresser would use on me a few years ago... hair was laid!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought hemp seed oil and Burt Bee's Nourishing Baby oil last week.  I'm getting ready to post some Darcy Botanical's products for sale.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 21, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I bought hemp seed oil and Burt Bee's Nourishing Baby oil last week.  I'm getting ready to post some Darcy Botanical's products for sale.



I always forget to use my hemp seed oil because its in my fridge: (


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2013)

I think I finally have a way to use up the Deva Curl B-Leave-In. I twisted my hair last night with no product. Too lazy to get up and get some. This morning my hair was a bit dry. So looked in my stash and saw the B-Leave-In. Put some in my hand and scrunched it through my hair. My hair seemed to like that. It made my hair feel moisturized, but it didn't cause it to shrink or mess up my curls. 

I may put a little in a spray bottle to see if I can use it to twist up my hair at night. After  that protein treatment, more and more of my stash is working for me


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 22, 2013)

lamaria211 your little one is soo cute !

Finished 1 Kbb Sweet ambrosia .


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I ve been  through that a few times ,now i avoid especially Parabens and proplylene glycol at all costs. I find Natural products perform way better and actually benefit hair and skin  rather than masking problems.



I ordered a bunch of handmades online last week, and out of the ones I've tried I love them. Darcy's, Shescentit, Silk Dreams, Carols Daughter etc. I promise to update you guys soon


----------



## SimJam (Feb 23, 2013)

Used up hv amala creme rinse. Started a 32oz one. 1 more backup

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2013)

Used up Afroveda Shikakai hair oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 24, 2013)

Product Update:
*I'm almost done with a 8 oz. jar of Spiral Solutions Deeply Decadent Treatment. One more use and I'm done . Not a staple, but I do like it and would repurchase if/when Curlmart has another good sale. 

*I am finally in the home stretch with the Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter less then 15% of it left. I'm a bit sad about it though because I opted to sit out her last sale and I have sort of fallen in love with it !

*I'm going to use the DB Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream  pretty much exclusively until it is gone. Its starting to have a bit of oil separation, so I know this means that I only have a month or two before it starts to really go bad . I love it though and will def. repurchase. I love all DB moisturizers, all are staples . 

I stocked on a couple staples this past sale season and will probably make one more purchase from Hairveda this week. 

Random Thought: 
I also figured out something. Most of the money I spend on haircare comes from online shopping and I have slowly fallin' back in love with BSS's, Drugstores, Target and Walmart hair aisles. So after I make my last purchase with Hairveda I will begin a ONLINE No Buy until April 1st. April is my B Day month and to reward myself I will be making a few purchase from my Fav Vendors (Online) and may do a collective hair product haul on Curlmart or Sage on my actual Bday. 1 month isn't much, but I figured out just stopping it all together is darn near next to impossible (right now). I like buying and trying new things, so I probably won't do that anymore. However, what I can do is limit myself to only shop online during sales , so I am definitely taking that route instead.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

Yesterday was wash day. Used up the Jojoba Hair One. I like the Olive Oil better. I only have 1 other shampoo sample to try now; the Wen 316, so will try that next week. I couldn't find the conditioner I used last week  Must be in my travel bag. So I didn't use up any conditioners. I did use the Burt Bee's to prepoo. I only have 2 more uses of that. 

I sealed with Apricot oil. That will become my staple. I used the Komaza Care Coconut Lotion. It left my hair feeling nice. It's too light for my hair on shampoo day though. I will need to combine it with a heavier lotion or use it mid-week. So I will try it midweek to retwist my hair. I mixed the Deva Curl Leave-In with water and applied it to sections to twist. I think I will add some oil to it. Then I should be able to use it up.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 26, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> In my current stash:
> Queen Helene garlic poo
> Aphogee poo for Damaged hair
> Nexxus Aloe rid poo
> ...



Current stash:
Wen 613 cleansing conditioner
Grape seed oil
Walnut oil
Avocado oil
Nutivia coconut oil
Jojoba oil
Gleau nourishing oil
Peppermint oil
Eucalyptus oil
Macadamia Natural oil Deep Repair mask X2
Macadamia Natural oil Nourishing leave in conditioner
Macadamia Natural Healing oil treatment
Macadamia Natural Healing oil spray
Kerastase Oleo Relax-Slim leave in cream
Kerastase Oleo Relax-Slim masque
Kerastase Masque Force Architect
Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense
Kerastase Sublimateur Jour
Loreal Advanced Total Repair 5 conditioner
Loreal Advanced Smooth Intense conditioner
Loreal Power Moisture Hydrating conditioner
Loreal Advanced Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm
Loreal Triple Resist conditioner
Loreal Ever Sleek Reparative Smoothing conditioner
Keracare Humecto
Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment
Redken ANTI snap leave in
Redken Extreme Strength builder plus
Silk Elements Mega silk moisturizing treatment
Silk Elements Mega silk moisturizing leave in cream x3
Silk Elements Cholesterol
Queen Helene cholesterol x2
ORS Replenishing conditioner
Aphogee Green tea Keratin restructurizer
Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor
Aphogee shamproo for Damaged hair
Beautiful textures Rapid Repair DC
Aussie 3 minute DC x3 
Aussie Moist condish x2
Aussie Moist hair insurance leave in
HE Tousle me Softly condish
New PRODUCTS:
Nubian Heritage Repair and extend shampoo
Nubian Heritage Repair and extend conditioner
Nubian Heritage Repair and extend hair butter
Shea Moisture Deep treatment mask X2 
Shea Moisture moisture retention shampoo
Shea Moisture hair Elixir
Shea Moisture Restorative conditioner
Ology Moisturizing conditioner
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk cream DC x2
Aubrey Organics HSR DC
Aubrey Organics GPB DC
Aubrey Organics WC DC
Curl Junkie Repair Me
Bee Mine luscious balanced moisturizing cream x2
Bee Mine Bee-u-tiful moisturizing DC
Bee Mine moisture spritz
Bee Mine Avocado conditioner
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla leave in
Giovanni direct leave in
Shescentit Coco Cream leave in
Shescentit fortifying hair masque
Shescentit Avocado conditioner
Shescentit Honey rinse conditioner
Shescentit moisture mist leave in
Mixed Chicks DC 
Darcy's Pumpkin condish
Darcy's Avocado n wild plum twisting cream
Darcy's vanilla delight leave in cream
Darcy's coconut lemon grass transitioning cream
One n Only Argan oil
Organix macadamia hydrating oil
Organix Coconut milk anti breakage serum
Coming soon: Claudie DC's and Marie  Dean


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 26, 2013)

I used DB Vanilla Delight Curl Detangling Milk.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2013)

Cowashed tonight for the 1st time in a long time. Used the Burt Bees Conditioner as a prepoo. Only 1 more use of that. Will get that out of the way this weekend. Running low on my apricot oil so used the avocado to compare the two. Used the Komaza Care Califia Leave-In. I used generous amounts. So if it doesn't work, I will mix it with the Komaza Care Coconut Lotion to use them both up, this weekend.

Used up the Komaza Care Califia Moisturizer. Thought I would have used up more this month but  I will at least get to the Komaza Care leave-ins, so I can start on some fresh stuff in March.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Cowashed tonight for the 1st time in a long time. Used the Burt Bees Conditioner as a prepoo. Only 1 more use of that. Will get that out of the way this weekend. Running low on my apricot oil so used the avocado to compare the two. Used the Komaza Care Califia Leave-In. I used generous amounts. So if it doesn't work, I will mix it with the Komaza Care Coconut Lotion to use them both up, this weekend.
> 
> Used up the Komaza Care Califia Moisturizer. Thought I would have used up more this month but  I will at least get to the Komaza Care leave-ins, so I can start on some fresh stuff in March.



I purchased avocado oil about 2-3 weeks ago for the first time, and I love it! I got mine from GNC.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2013)

^^I'm comparing the apricot oil with the avocado to see which I like. I will have to test them both over the next few weeks. I really liked the apricot oil but I want to make sure I give avocado a fair shake before I purchase oil again.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2013)

Well the Komaza Care Califia Leave-In made my hair look fabulous in twists. It was smooth and shiny. And my twist were very defined when I untwisted them. But when I separated them, they didn't look that great. And my hair is crunchy. I will probably be able to get second day hair from this. It may soften up throughout the day.

So I will combine the Califia Leave-In with the Coconut Hair Milk to use them up on next wash. I may try adding a creamy styler over it.


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not used up anything, but I am in braid extensions. I hope to use up the two referesher sprays next month.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

I was going to try to use up the Komaza stuff, but um, after having hard hair all day today I'm not sure about that. So I have put the 2 Komaza leave-ins and the Deva Curl Leave-in, in a give away box. I'm going to move onto some different samples and see if I can find something better.

I did finally use up the Burt Bees. I am cowashing tonight so I prepooed with it. I doused my head with it to get rid of it. Glad it is gone. Not sure what I will prepoo with in the future.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

I only have a few more uses of both my Avocado oil and apricot oil. I like the apricot oil. I will repurchase that. Still decding on the avocado oil. I used up the Silk Mocha leave-in sample. Used up the rest of the Qhemet gel. 

Like the way the Silk Mocha went on. But not sure how it will feel when dry. I heated it up to get it out of the bottle. I may have thinned it out to much 

Will wash and DC on Sunday. Should use up at least 1 more sample. 

When I get my stash down to 20 I get to buy something.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am still here!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

Used up the George Juice. I think my hair liked the glycerin. So I will use my rosewater to make some glycerin spray when I am out of moisturizing sprays.

Used up the Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner, DCing tonight.

Used the Wen 613. It works nice. Will use the rest up next week.

Will probably use up the moisturizing sprays this week.

Will moisturize with Oyin Handmand Hair Dew and use that all week. The rest of my moisturizer samples are a nice size so I will use them during the week.

I am getting down to 20 products, so I will allow myself to buy something for March


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 3, 2013)

COngrats faithVA.
I am using things, nothing up so far. but they are on their last limbs LOL


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> COngrats @faithVA.
> I am using things, nothing up so far. but they are on their last limbs LOL


 
Thats just as much fun, because when you get a fews close to the bottom, you will be using things up one after another. So it goes it waves.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 3, 2013)

I finished a lot of stuff at once and felt great about reducing my stash. now it feels like every jar is BOTTOMLESS!!! :-/


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 3, 2013)

Used up: 
Kera Care Naturals hair milk
1 x Osmo deep conditioner
1 x ORS HaiRepair Pack

ETA: I've been doing some mixing for pre-poo/co-washing with my oils, Roux PC and conditioners so stuff is getting used up albeit slowly.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2013)

It's nice to use up your stash, but tonight I realized I don't have anything to cowash with on Tuesday  Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Kindheart (Mar 5, 2013)

Finished Auntie Jackie's DC. I like it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2013)

Used up 1 pack of the ION Effective Care. It worked nicely. My hair felt stronger and was still soft.

Used up the Qhemet Cocoa Ghee. Used it as a DC. Will update later if it works well as a DC.

Will probably use up the other GHEE I have, or the Deva Curl Leave-In or the Bee Mine. Will see.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 6, 2013)

Used up nothing, but I gave away over 30 products


----------



## sky035 (Mar 6, 2013)

I used up a litre size bottle of Aubrey conditioner, a small bottle of glycerine, and the last bit of a leave-in concotion that I created .

I have decided that I do not like Aveda's Brilliant Conditioner . it had no slip and made my hair feel hard, brittle and tangled. I will not repurchase this as it seems to have too much protein for my hair. I will use it as part of my DC mix just so that I do not waste it, but for what they are charging for this, I expect better.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 6, 2013)

I have obviously not been proactive enough lol. Tossed my shampoo bar. It was getting old and it's a natural product, didn't know how long it would be "good." And I need to find a natural hair diva at work to take in my SD products.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

[USER=34971 said:
			
		

> Lisaaa Bonet[/USER];18024561]I used up a litre size bottle of Aubrey conditioner, a small bottle of glycerine, and the last bit of a leave-in concotion that I created .
> 
> I have decided that I do not like Aveda's Brilliant Conditioner . it had no slip and made my hair feel hard, brittle and tangled. I will not repurchase this as it seems to have too much protein for my hair. I will use it as part of my DC mix just so that I do not waste it, but for what they are charging for this, I expect better.



Where did you get a litre size of Aubrey conditioner?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

Didn't use up anything more but I did use a good portion of the Deva Curl leave-in. It smells bad   I don't remember it smelling that bad before. And I used up most of the Bee Mine moisturizer. I will probably use up both of those by this weekend. 

Finished the WEN 613.

I did my first WNG yesterday. If I can get it to last 3 days this may be my hair style for a few months. I will sleep on it tonight and see if I can make it last until tomorrow night. 

By this weekend I will be down to 20 products, so I will purchase a few things to see if I can find some staples.

1. Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Shampoo
2. Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Conditioner. (maybe)
3. Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Curling Cream
4. Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Leave-In
5. As I Am Leave-In.

It would be great if I could get this line to work for me and it is on the ground.

I have already purchased Giovanni Nutrafix (protein treatment) and AO White Camellia (cowash conditioner). And I have some samples on the way from Komaza.

Oh and I ordered a wig, Sleek Mia HH.

So I am done purchasing for a while. Hopefully I can get some staples from this round of purchases.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Where did you get a litre size of Aubrey conditioner?


 
FaithVa, I am in Canada and I found it at a store called HomeSense, which I believe, is like a TJ Maxx store for the home only. I needed replace the Rusk conditioner that I was using becuase it was not mixing well with my other products and leaving too much white residue in my hair. I got them on clearance for 12.00 and 14.00 a bottle and so far, this condish is amazing .


----------



## sky035 (Mar 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Didn't use up anything more but I did use a good portion of the Deva Curl leave-in. It smells bad  I don't remember it smelling that bad before. And I used up most of the Bee Mine moisturizer. I will probably use up both of those by this weekend.
> 
> Finished the WEN 613.
> 
> ...


----------------

FaithVa, can you give me an idea of what the Deva Curl leave-in smells like? I am really sensitive to smells and was considering purchasing the conditioner/shampoo again and adding them to my HG list, but I remember that the conditioner had a strong citrusy smell . Do you like the leave-in? Do you mind sharing how it is working for you? TIA


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> FaithVa, I am in Canada and I found it at a store called HomeSense, which I believe, is like a TJ Maxx store for the home only. I needed replace the Rusk conditioner that I was using becuase it was not mixing well with my other products and leaving too much white residue in my hair. I got them on clearance for 12.00 and 14.00 a bottle and so far, this condish is amazing .




Dang, a liter for $14.00. Girl you need to pick up some and resale them in the forum 

Which kind did you get? Was it HSR, Rose Mosquetta? White Camellia?

They don't even show a liter size on their website. Most don't even come in 16 oz. You are racking up girl.

We have a store similar but its called HomeGoods. I may have to check that out this weekend.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am texturized and have been since 2007 when I BCed the first time and cut off the bone straight ends. Now on my 3rd BC and looking to grow my hair out all the way (BSL).

I get my hair done at a salon in Toronto.

The BC is present day. The pic with me and longer hair is 2 years ago (I had an at home L'Oreal hair colour. Never again!).

For me, texturizing is the best solution for my lifestyle  and I am looking forward to learning from others here.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

[USER=34971 said:
			
		

> Lisaaa Bonet[/USER];18029763]I am texturized and have been since 2007 when I BCed the first time and cut off the bone straight ends. Now on my 3rd BC and looking to grow my hair out all the way (BSL).
> 
> I get my hair done at a salon in Toronto.
> 
> ...


 
Did you mean to put this here or were you thinking of another thread?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

Cowashed this morning. Used the Deva Curl Set It Free and used up the Bee Mine Moisturizer. Have 1 use left of the Set It Free. 

Will definitely drop below 20 products by this weekend. And will do my product haul this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm back from Sally's. I am going to try the 4 Naturals line for 30 days and see if my hair responds. They don't have a creamy leave-in so going to use As I Am. I purchased

4 Naturuals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo
4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Conditioner
4 Naturals Reconstructor Deep Penetrating Conditioner
4 Naturals Daily Treatment Leave-In 
As I Am Leave-In Conditioner
4 Naturals Afro Stretch Curl Cream

I haven't purchased a full line of anything since Hydrathermal Naturals.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Did you mean to put this here or were you thinking of another thread?


 
Yes, I actually did post this in a new texturizing thread, but my computer was acting all strange, so I am not at all surprised to see this post in the wrong thread. Sorry everyone. Carry on.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Dang, a liter for $14.00. Girl you need to pick up some and resale them in the forum
> 
> Which kind did you get? Was it HSR, Rose Mosquetta? White Camellia?
> 
> ...


 
------------

FaithVa, I *mis-spoke*. I purchased the *Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner* in the Litre size and not the AO. No wonder you were asking about my crazy statement. My apologies.

I needed to stock up on conditoner and went buck wild. I hauled everything that they had that was moisturizing and left the rest. Girl, people weren't even checking for this line and I was like ...more for me . I was a true junkie that had a relapse while in rehab .  That was my free pass for the month. So far, it does what it says and I couldn't beat the price.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> ------------
> 
> FaithVa, I *mis-spoke*. I purchased the *Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner* in the Litre size and not the AO. No wonder you were asking about my crazy statement. My apologies.
> 
> I needed to stock up on conditoner and went buck wild. I hauled everything that they had that was moisturizing and left the rest. Girl, people weren't even checking for this line and I was like ...more for me . I was a true junkie that had a relapse while in rehab . That was my free pass for the month. So far, it does what it says and I couldn't beat the price.


 
aw shoot. I thought Canada had something special going on 

Ok I have seen the Giovanni in those stores.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

Moisturized and twisted my hair. Used up the rest of one of the Komaza Care sprays. I can't tell which one because the labels have rubbed off  I will probably use up the rest of the other bottle tomorrow.


----------



## Keishadt (Mar 9, 2013)

Well ladies, I'm back with an update.  I sent my sister a package of hair products including the following:

Shea Moisture Curl and Shine
Keracare Cleansing Cream
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Roux Moisture Recovery
Shea Moisture Raw Shea butter Deep Treatment Masque
SM Curl and Style Milk
SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie
DR Miracles Curl Care Strong Hold Gel

I apologize if I already posted this, but I did toss Ren Sweet Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner.  The smell was too sweet and strong, plus my results with it were just okay.  

I'm one use away from using up my Giovanni Direct, so this weekend that should be that.  

The last thing I bought were the Trader Joes products last month and My hair loves them.  My PJ urges have gone dormant.


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 9, 2013)

Used up Matrix hydratherapie, Aphogee 2-step treatment and HOT 6 oil.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 10, 2013)

One more week in extension braids so thinking about my plans for the rest of the year. 

I am getting to a stage where I want to transition to a new normal with my hair. I want to make my hair care routine fit into my life as seamlessly as my skin and body care routines. At the end of this year, I am going to be done trying, testing, and modifying my routine. I want to bring my mini stash down to just 10 different things for all my hair care needs. I might try something here or there, but I am keeping my core products the same as long as everything about them remains the same.

I have selected just one item in every category except moisturizer. I took the best, most consistent performing item in each category without considering  price or logistics.

*Here are the 10 items I selected*:

*Cleansers*
Ouidad Curl CoWash - 2

*Detangling Conditioner*
Trader Joe Tea Tree Tingle - 11

*CoWash Conditioner*
Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner - 0

*Deep Treatments*
Curl Junkie Repair Me (Protein) - 1
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (Moisture) - 1

*Moisturizer*
TBD

*Oils/Butters/Gels*
Grapeseed and Castor Oil mix - 1 bottle of castor oil; use grapeseed to cook so not counting it here
Nubian Heritage Repair & Extend EVOO & Moringa Hair Butter - 1
Xtreme Wet Gel - 1
Aloe Juice - 2 bottles of George's Aloe Juice


*Use-up List (still testing moisturizers)*:
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner - 2
Jessicurl Too Shea - 2
Black Soap Purification Mask - 6
Aubrey Organics GPB - 1
Oyin Whipped Pudding - 1
Camille Rose Moisture Butter - 1
Oyin Hair Dew - 3
Pura Body Naturals Sapote Lotion Unscented - 2
Pura Body Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk Unscented - 2
Ecostyler Gel - 2


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 10, 2013)

So by the time I finish washing tonight, I should be done with Beauticurls Argan and Olive oil con dish.  I thought I'd finished the GPB condish but I have a couple squirts left so I'll use that today.  Yay! Now I can move on to my other Curl Junkie products.  

Since I am on my last shampoo bar I ordered the Terresentials sp? Mud Wash everyone's been "jonesing" over .  I decided to hold off on Wen until my conditioner stash is down a bit further.  Maybe I'll try it this summer.


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm starting over with all my products. The only thing I have to use up is my Joico k pak shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2013)

I repurchased the As I Am Leave-in. I wasn't sure if the first time I used it, it was a fluke. Used it last night and it works well for me. So I will make this a staple. Now I have something to compare other products against. 

Getting closer to my staples list


----------



## soulglo (Mar 11, 2013)

just dropping by to say that i participated inthe lastuse upyourstash and i'm still using up my stash.... and have not purchased anything new


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 11, 2013)

*Used Up:*
1 8oz Jar of Spiral Solutions Deeply Decadent Treatment....STAPLE! 1 jar left in stash.

-I will now work on a 16 oz. Jar of the Slippery Elm Marshmallow Root Cinnamon DC'er from Naturellegrow ....My hair is going to LOVE THIS!

Its wasn't on my list, but I used up one 4 oz. bottle of Emu Oil. I won't be repurchasing, its not bad but its not great either, so....yeaherplexed.

-I will now work on this ounce of Sunflower oil I have left over. I will mostly use this in my DC's. 
*
Almost Gone:*
1 8 oz. Bottle of Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Lotion.....50% Gone.....I guess it'll be gone within 2 weeks, 3 weeks at the most . No Back-ups Unfortunately. I will be repurchasing though . 

-Once gone I will begin on the Avocado Truffle Hair Milk from HoneyChileHairLove. 

1 4 oz. jar of Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter. 95% gone. It'll be gone withing week and a half, 2 weeks at the most. I like it alot! Will most likely repurchase, but not right now. 

-Once gone I will be moving on to the either the Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade or the PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Butter. Haven't made a final decision yet.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 12, 2013)

I have avoided this thread because I've bought a few new things on the sunysyde I've given a lot away. Need to update my list. I feel in better control because Nairobi will be my HG products.

Suny


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2013)

[USER=9474 said:
			
		

> SunySydeofLyfe[/USER];18050023]I have avoided this thread because I've bought a few new things on the sunysyde I've given a lot away. Need to update my list. I feel in better control because Nairobi will be my HG products.
> 
> Suny



Where do you get Nairobi products? I have heard of them but never seen them.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Where do you get Nairobi products? I have heard of them but never seen them.



I get them from ensleybeautysupply.com.

Suny


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 14, 2013)

So... While I started the month by returning a Mizani thermasmooth set... I just bought 3 things off the Hairveda website :-/  But I'm excited to use them!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 14, 2013)

One more use of AO HSR


----------



## bronzebomb (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't forget Uncle Funky's Daughter sale ends today!  30% off entire store

Code:  iloveunclefunkysdaughter 

I just placed my order for SuperCurl and Richee Rich (first time trying these)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2013)

An advertisement in this thread is ironic  Lead us not into temptation....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2013)

The 4 Naturals line does not have a traditional leave-in. I purchased the As I Am leave-in but realized I can use it on wash days but because of the glycerin in it, I'm not sure about using it every day. So I looked at the As I Am Hair Milk. It's lighter for everyday use and it doesn't contain glycerin. So I intend to buy this product this month or next. 

But first I decided to play around with things to see if I could come up with a workaround. I tried the kimmay tube leave-in, that was so so. I tried just misting with water, that didn't do so well. My hair was crunchy. I tried my tea blend that was so, so. 

But last night I mixed my tea blend with some marshmallow root and followed that up with the Qhemet Amla. That was a hit for my hair. So instead of rushing out and buying the Hair Milk, I am going to try the tea blend with the Qhemet products. I think I have enough of both to last me all of March. I may have to go buy some more tea though.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 16, 2013)

Giving away Shea Moisture Purification Mask. What I get for not listening to myself. I knew I hated the smell, but just need to try it (or 5 of it!) one more time to be sure. Yup, still cannot stand the smell.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 17, 2013)

Finished my Bee Mine DC today.., will repurchase after I get my stash down some more.  About 1-2 uses left in the matching shampoo


----------



## Kindheart (Mar 17, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Giving away Shea Moisture Purification Mask. What I get for not listening to myself. I knew I hated the smell, but just need to try it (or 5 of it!) one more time to be sure. Yup, still cannot stand the smell.



Ogoma 
What does it smell of?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2013)

I was in Target picked up the Knot Today walked around the store and put it back  I do need another product. If I have glycerin in my leave-in, then I need a moisturizer without glycerin and vice versa. My As I Am leave-in has glycerin and so do all of my stylers. So I am getting a double poof effect. I can get away with it on wash day but in between I need to try something different. I will get a 15% off coupon from Sally's for April, so I want to hold out purchasing anything until then if I can. Hopefully I can keep my mane under control until then.


----------



## Tonto (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't even know which products I have anymore but I'll try to make a list.
*OILS*
-Coconut oil
-Safflower oil (need my ceramids!!)
-Castor oil
-Grapeseed oil
*Conditioners*
-Neutrogena triple moisture
-Shea moisture something (few drops)

*Powders*
-Henna Jamila (5 packs left)
-Bentonite clay

*Leave in*
- Giovanni Weightless Leave in (almost running out of it, I had it since last June)
*Butters*
- Urban bella shine butter(?) The only reason why I don't frequently use it is that annoying smell. I like herbal smells but this is something else...

I often take my sister's product and use them, which doesn't help because I'm not getting rid of my products so next time I wash my hair, I will use my products AND hers lol


----------



## Kindheart (Mar 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I was in Target picked up the Knot Today walked around the store and put it back  I do need another product. If I have glycerin in my leave-in, then I need a moisturizer without glycerin and vice versa. My As I Am leave-in has glycerin and so do all of my stylers. So I am getting a double poof effect. I can get away with it on wash day but in between I need to try something different. I will get a 15% off coupon from Sally's for April, so I want to hold out purchasing anything until then if I can. Hopefully I can keep my mane under control until then.



You should try Darcy's B peach kernel glycerin free moisturuzer .it's great stuff!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> You should try Darcy's B peach kernel glycerin free moisturuzer .it's great stuff!


 
Thanks I will keep that in mind. Since my hair is so finicky I am trying to buy everything local to get a sense of what my hair likes. But as I find more things I may try some of the online products.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today I used up AO HSR


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying my new line tonight. I prepooed with AO Blue Chamomile. It's a great way to use what's left in the bottle. I shampooed with 4 Naturals Extra Moist Shampoo. I really like this. My hair was actually moist and soft. Amazing! I followed that with the 4 Naturals Reconstructor. My hair felts stronger. I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. My hair felt smooth, curly and soft. Baggied for 15 minutes under my heat cap. Used Oyin Hand Dew as a leave-in. Sealed my ends with Qhemet Pomade. Going to twist with 4 Naturals Afro Stretch. Will see how it turns out tomorrow. 

Won't use up anything tonight but hopefully I can use up this Oyin Handmade and one of the Qhemet products this week. 

I have some more stuff to add to my stash


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 17, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Ogoma
> What does it smell of?



Spiced plantain and dirt. I don't like the smell at all.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 18, 2013)

Used up Oyin Whipped Pudding. Liked it but have things that work better.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 19, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Used up Oyin Whipped Pudding. Liked it but have things that work better.



Ogoma what do you like that performs better Oyin's Whipped Pudding?  What does whatever the items that you like better smell like?  TIA


----------



## curlygirlnat (Mar 19, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Spiced plantain and dirt. I don't like the smell at all.



Lol I Loveee the smell for some odd reason


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 19, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ogoma what do you like that performs better Oyin's Whipped Pudding?  What does whatever the items that you like better smell like?  TIA



Camille Rose Moisture Butter (light scent; cake batter) and PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk (I got it unscented). I even prefer the Oyin Hair Dew (caramelish baked cookies) to remoisturize.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 19, 2013)

Gave away AO GBP. I am getting super sensitive to smells. Not sure what is happening, but I just find some of these headache inducing especially when they linger.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 19, 2013)

I am trying to narrow it down to just one deep conditioner and I cannot choose between the CJ Curl Rehab and the DB Pumpkin Seed condish. I loove them both, but I must pick one. I keep going back and forth depending on what I used most recently.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm done with DB herbal leave in conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just used up a 4oz Shea Moisture DC


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2013)

Used up the rest of the Oyin Handmade Hair Dew. Wanted to like it but it did nothing for my hair. And tonight I realized it is the reason why my hair looks like I haven't washed it  It makes my hair look like a dusty brown.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2013)

Updating my stash. I didn't buy all of this. I bought one item. The rest was given to me. And who am I to turn down a blessing 

I purchased NJoy's Growth Oil. I was already using a growth oil. This just replaces the one I was making.

Received
Komaza Care
1. Olive Moisture Mask Conditioner
2. Aloe My Hair Leave-In
3. Shea Butter Lotion Moisturizer
4. Vitamin Reign Growth Spray
5. Stinky Stuff
6. Protein Hair Strengthener


----------



## Keishadt (Mar 21, 2013)

I made a purchase.  I was in need of a protien treatment.  I picked up ORS Hair Mayonnaise.  I really like the product.  

On a side note, the AS I Am Double Butter Cream is not really working for me.  It will be a while before it's used up, but I will not repurchase.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2013)

I used up the rosewater. Making more marshmallow root tea and decided to soak it in rosewater vs. regular water. Also used up the Qhemet Ghee. Used it as a moisturizer tonight.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 21, 2013)

Used up:

Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter: This is bittersweet because I really liked this product. Its a probable staple and I will definitely repurchase in the future after using up another butter and/or pomade. 

Giovanni Vitapro Protective Moisture Leave In Treatment: I used this up a while ago and forgot to come update on it. Its a definite staple and I already have 2 backups of it in my stash . 

Almost Done:

Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Lotion: This about 70% gone and I have roughly a week and a half to two weeks left of usage. I love it and its a staple, but unfortunately I have no backups. I will most definitely purchase during another Curlmart sale . 

Jane Carters Solution Revitalizing Leave In Conditioner: This ia about 60% gone and I have a couple weeks f usage left. This may go slowly considering I only use it on washdays once a week. We'll see....Either way it goes I love it and it is a definite staple. I have one backup once this bottle is finished .

Tropic Isle Living JBCO Serum w/ Argan Oil: This is about 90% gone and I will be using it exclusively on washdays as my leave in sealant oil until gone. I really like this product and actually forgot I had it. Its not a staple, but if on sale I would most likely repurchase. I love me some castor oil .

Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk: This is about 95% gone. I used it as a leave in during my last wash day and have been using it daily as a based for my gels to lay my edges. I love this stuff (staple) and will definitely repurchase sale or not. It will most likely be gone within a week if not sooner. 2x Backups 

Thats it for now! You guys are doing awesome with your stashes .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

Used up the Qhemet Amla and Olive Oil Heavy Cream. Went back into the giveaway box and pulled out the Komaza Califa Moisturizer. Have less than 1 use of that left.  Will start back on the Qhemet Burdock Root.

Purchased KCKT as a leave-in without glycerin. Realized I only had the sample of Komaza Aloe my leave-in. Will use the As I Am on wash days only since it has glycerin.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Used up the Qhemet Amla and Olive Oil Heavy Cream. Went back into the giveaway box and pulled out the Komaza Califa Moisturizer. Have less than 1 use of that left.  Will start back on the Qhemet Burdock Root.
> 
> Purchased KCKT as a leave-in without glycerin. Realized I only had the sample of Komaza Aloe my leave-in. Will use the As I Am on wash days only since it has glycerin.



How did you like the Qhemet AOHC? I used to love it but it became to hard to get.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm almost done with my camellia oil, Komaza Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator, and Cocoveda oil. I hope to be done within a week.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> How did you like the Qhemet AOHC? I used to love it but it became to hard to get.


 
It didn't do anything for my hair. It's too heavy. It makes my hair hard and stiff even though it has glycerin in it. I still have some of the Burdock Root so will be using that this week to see how it works. I know it is better for my hair than the AOHC but still not sure I can use it regularly.


----------



## Kindheart (Mar 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It didn't do anything for my hair. It's too heavy. It makes my hair hard and stiff even though it has glycerin in it. I still have some of the Burdock Root so will be using that this week to see how it works. I know it is better for my hair than the AOHC but still not sure I can use it regularly.



I co sign ,had the same experience with the Heavy cream ,my hair hated it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2013)

[USER=266942 said:
			
		

> Kindheart[/USER];18114421]I co sign ,had the same experience with the Heavy cream ,my hair hated it.


 
What does your hair love? Maybe something you use will give me some hints.


----------



## Kindheart (Mar 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What does your hair love? Maybe something you use will give me some hints.



faithVA  my hair mainly likes Claudie's Satin Moisturizer,Claudie's iman butter (it' not heavy)  ,Kbb sweet ambrosia . Bee mine moisturizer (jar)
As for DC's; i love MyHoneyChild DC's,Aubrey (any con) ,Bee Mine DC, Auntie Jackie DC ,KBB hair mask,Kerastase oleo relax , Biolage ultra Balm with added grapessed. (no longer use this).i will think of more ..


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2013)

^^thanks. I like to buy a lot of stuff on the ground. I will try the KBB if it ever comes to a store near me.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey ladies - so I tried the Hairveda Sitrinella and I loved the way my hair felt in the shower after rinse out... but then it seems super tangly when I detangled with my leave ins.  Now - while my hair dried shiny and soft - it's still very tangly.

Any ideas on what that means?  Also - if you guys have any experiences with this DC please share! 

Thx


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 24, 2013)

Bought a HG-will-use-forever-as-long-as-it-remains-the-same product: Ouidad Curl CoWash - 2x


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 24, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Hey ladies - so I tried the Hairveda Sitrinella and I loved the way my hair felt in the shower after rinse out... but then it seems super tangly when I detangled with my leave ins.  Now - while my hair dried shiny and soft - it's still very tangly.
> 
> Any ideas on what that means?  Also - if you guys have any experiences with this DC please share!
> 
> Thx



I have used it and found it to be decent. Not an HG, but was able to use it up. I know some people have a sensitivity to citrus oils/extracts so maybe that is it.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 25, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I have used it and found it to be decent. Not an HG, but was able to use it up. I know some people have a sensitivity to citrus oils/extracts so maybe that is it.



Maybe that's it.  I also used the Whipped creme as a leave in - and after looking at the ingredient list I think maybe the glycerin in it is drying my hair out.  I was combing my hair this morning and it was crackly and breaking off on the ends --  not a good feeling - 

so I'm going to have to wash and DC again tonight and use something else for now.  I may have to revisit when it warms up a little


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 25, 2013)

Used up my Bee Mine Dejas Hair Milk, 2 more backups LUV IT! Super Staple


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2013)

I took the two Komaza products out of the give away box and used them up last night.
Komaza Care Coconut Curl Hair Lotion and Komaza Care Califia Leave-In 

As I am looking at my stash there are some categories I definitely don't need to buy anything else for, like oils. But when I look at moisturizers, I have 3 samples and no full size moisturizer. I have enough stylers though. I think I just get in my head what I want so when I'm shopping I know what I want. I have a leave-in with glycerin, so I want to purchase a 2nd leave-in without. And I want a creamy moisturizer/sealer without glycerin. 

I know the As I Am Hair Milk does not have glycerin, so that would count for one. Next time I go to Sally's I will start reading some labels. May need to go to Whole Foods to see if they have any samples.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 27, 2013)

Used up Camille Rose Moisture Butter. I alternated between hating it and loving it. I need something that works consistently for me and it might be too thick for what I need it for. I ended up using it on my body.

Not a repurchase.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 28, 2013)

Used up one Jessicurl Too Shea, one left.

By the end of this session, I wouldn't have a stash to use up. Just staples.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 29, 2013)

Bought staples:
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab - 1
Curl Junkie Repair Me - 1


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm plugging away at a few things: Komaza Aloe My Hair Leave-In, Komaza Shea Butter Lotion and the Qhemet Burdock Root. I'm not going to use them up by the end of this month because they don't work well on my hair so I will space out their use. But I will get them used up in April.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 29, 2013)

I used Miss Jessies Sweetback treatment, Kerapro Intensive treatment and Wen Vanilla Mint.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

Starting my wash day early this week but not using anything up that I know of. Shampooed with 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo. Conditioned with the Reconstructor. Now doing an overnight DC with Komaza Olive Oil Mask. It's the first time trying it. 

Not sure what I will moisturize and seal with tomorrow.


----------



## Minty (Mar 30, 2013)

I haven't bought anything in more than a year for hair. 

I've got so far to go in terms of using what's still here. I'm working through another liter conditioner as a co-wash, but since I'm only washing weekly lately is a slow go. 

I'm out of henna, so that will be my only purchase.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 4, 2013)

Used Up: 
1 bottle of DB Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Curl Cream. Not going to lie, this stuff is bomb and a staple. I just don't like that it seperates so quickly *shrugs. I am now finishing up a bottle of HCHL Avocado Truffle Hair Milk. I say I have a full month or less before this is completely gone. 

Almost Gone:
1 jar of Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss DC (one use left), 1 jar left in stash. Its ok, nothing spectacular. My hair is soft, but thats about it. Its doesn't make the hair silky or shiny like the rest of my staple DC's. Once this jar is finished I'll work on my open jar of Naturelle Grow Slippery elm, marshmallow root and cinnamon DC .


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't used up anything but I am scraping the bottom of a few items: Qhemet shampoo, ION Moisturizer and the Qhemet Burdock root.  Then I just have that mix of Komaza products. I should be able to finish those off next week.

I am getting really close to getting some staples in some areas. This is where I am so far.

Shampoos: Terressentials and the 4Naturals Extra Moist. This will replace the Hair One Olive Oil.

I don't have an instant conditioner in my stash that's a staple. But I am going to repurchase the Deva Curl One when it goes on sale. And I will compare that to the Giovani SAS.

I don't have a staple protein conditioner. I have several in my stash but still learning protein. If my breakage doesn't stop this weekend I will buy the Shescentit Okra reconstructor. That will be the last protein conditioner I buy for a while.

AO Blue Chamomile is my staple DC.

I am alternating between the As I Am Leave-In and KCKT as my staple leave-ins.

I don't have a staple moisturizer. I really want something that doesn't have glycerin, silicones or parabens in it. But so far I haven't found too many on the ground. I will try the As I Am Hair Milk and see how that goes. Or I will make a trip to the local bss to see what they have in stock.

I don't know what my staple styler is but I don't need to buy anything else. Nor do I need to buy any more oils.

Aside from the moisturizer I think I am making good progress. It has taken years.


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 4, 2013)

Used 1 Mizani moisture fuse

Purchased a Paul Mitchell the conditioner set


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought the As I Am Hair Milk, a semi-permanent color which I am applying now, a baby brush and a wet brush.


----------



## Kindheart (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't remember if i mentioned it ,i finished Kbb cremiliscious . Won't repurchase due to buildup.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally finished up another bottle of Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze. It smelled nice but that was about it. I've moved on to and cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner this morning. 

I will be giving Tresemme Naturals a try when I'm done with the Suave conditioners I have left and if I hate that one too, I will have to go back to Aussie Moist, Aussie Volume conditioners and vo5s.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't used up anything lately mainly because I haven't been doing much to my hair. But IM working on my stash still. IM still getting rid of all my non natural haircare items (by using them up) and replacing them with all natural products and I've been truly loving that.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 7, 2013)

I am using things and not buying other things  

I am definitely trying to reduce this stash. 

I haven't used anything else up tis far (well since my last update of using stuff up  )  but also haven't bought anything.
I must say even though I have a WELL stocked supply of WEN.. I love Wen Pomegrante... It is truly a beautiful thing. I love the slip I get after washing and it stays well hydrated 
I love fig for moisturizing, I get a meh feeling afterwards, soft but coated.
I love Vanilla Mint for the smell honestly LOL
I like Sweet Almond Mint for the start of using Wen, but I like the other flavors better
I LOVE Pomegrante
I LOVE LOVE 613
I don't like Ginger PUMPKIN, but I want to try it again to give it a fair shot 
I can't wait to try the others that are collecting dust in my closet.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Apr 7, 2013)

I've added to my Nairobi stash the bss near the house had one kit minus the foam wrap for 60% off i couldn't resist 20 dollars that was a major score!!!

Suny


----------



## Kindheart (Apr 7, 2013)

I just DC'd with shea moisture Deep treatment and my hair is a giant "hair ball" you know the one cats spit out or the one u get after wearing braids . WTH is in this stuff . I m gonna have to throw it . Sorry for the rant . Tangles ,Tangles everywhere !! Aaaargh!


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 7, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I just DC'd with shea moisture Deep treatment and my hair is a giant "hair ball" you know the one cats spit out or the one u get after wearing braids . WTH is in this stuff . I m gonna have to throw it . Sorry for the rant . Tangles ,Tangles everywhere !! Aaaargh!



Sorry to hear that. It made my hair feel tangled and horrible as well. I really wonder which of the ingredients or what went wrong during the formulation.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 7, 2013)

Not used up anything this week.

Next up is the Jessicurl Too Shea.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Sorry to hear that. It made my hair feel tangled and horrible as well. I really wonder which of the ingredients or what went wrong during the formulation.


 
The ph is probably off. Probably adding some AVG would help rebalance it. Sounds like the cuticles are being open too much and then not being smoothed down.


----------



## Kindheart (Apr 7, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Sorry to hear that. It made my hair feel tangled and horrible as well. I really wonder which of the ingredients or what went wrong during the formulation.



I can't point it out  looking at the ingredients i had high expectations ..perhaps they should add a generous quantity of Behentrimonium methosulfate to their formulation. 
Eta: even my skin is dry .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 7, 2013)

Used Up:

Tropic Isle Living JBCO Serum w/ Argan Oil (YAYYYYY! ). Now I'm going to start on the DB Pumpkin Seed Curl Elixir lick and Hairveda Jardin Conditioning oil sample I received (I also bought the full size bottle ). Once the Hairveda Sample is completely gone I'll mainly work on the DB Pumpkin Elixir.


----------



## Angel of the North (Apr 7, 2013)

Used up Roux PC and Dr organics manuka honey conditioners. I've been a little busy and a little hair lazy throughout the first session of this challenge so I haven't used up as much as I would have liked to, I will probably use up 2-4 more products before the session is over. I've added the Mizani supreme oil set (4 items) to my stash for my Jan, Feb, Mar and April's purchases and my list is now complete. 

I've made a wish/try list (my list is 20 items strong) that I want to eventually add to my stash to enable me to compare products to each other and get to achieving the second reason I entered this challenge which was to help me lock down my staples.

I will continue to use up the things I know I will not repurchase then get to buying the natural/organic lines I want to try. Eventually I want to reduce my stash to 24-30 items in total so I have a little way to go yet.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't have what it takes to be a product junkie. I went to the bss on Friday. I tried on a few wigs. Didn't see anything that would work. Then I spent another 30 minutes in there just looking at stuff. I couldn't find anything I could make myself buy  

I'm tired of doing my hair though. It's time for a week or some havanna twists.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2013)

Used up the Qhemet Burdock Root, the ION Moisturizer, the Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in and the Komaza Shea Lotion.

None are repurchases. 

Probably have 1 use left of the Komaza Olive Moisture Mask. And using the Qhemet Epytian Tea Shampooo for cleaning combs and brushes. 

Will see what else I can use up soon.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 9, 2013)

Used up Jessicurl Too Shea - not a repurchase. I use it for cowashing and I have cheaper things that work well.

Used up Meadowfoam seed oil - not a repurchase. I love it, but decided to just use oils I can get at the grocery store. I don't want to pay shipping for oils.

Next up 1 bottle of DB Pumpkin Seed conditioner.


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 10, 2013)

Gone:


Finesse / Moisturizing Shampoo

African Royale / Braid Spray (staple)


Annnnd that's it. I went through a period of being lazy with my hair and now I'm back at using staples so there hasn't been a dent in my stash this session.



New: 

African Royale / Braid Spray: I've been having trouble finding this in stores and I've been out for a a while. It won't be here for a few weeks (the Amazon add-on program sucks) but I settled for the wait. I'll add it back to the list when I get it. I miss it  It's been a staple for years even when I'm not in braids. 


Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 Moisturizer: I've been hearing positive things about this for years so I finally gave in. My natural hair and my texlaxed hair seem to love it so far. I think it's going to be another staple.  On the plus side, I've been really good about not purchasing new items that aren't staples.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 10, 2013)

Used one of my Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC's tonight. Don't plan to replace it with anything. Trying to use this crazy stash.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 10, 2013)

Used up one DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner; one left.

I have one more use of Oyin Hair Dew


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Returning to post pics of my stash. I organize my stash in rows so that I can see what I have and what I need. Shampoos are in one row, Conditioners in another. There is a row for pomades and stylers etc. The second pic shows products on top of my sink that are currently in my rotation. I need this group to be accoutable as I would really like to focus on finalizing my shampoo routine in particular. I buy everything under the sun like an addict .


 
Lisaaa Bonet, is that a tin of Rosebud salve? I'll have to let my mama know other people are still using it.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm failing this challenge miserably. I need to get rid of this stuff!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2013)

I used up a sample each of keracare High Sheen Glossifier and a Keracare Edge Tamer and I  them both. The Edge Tamer I already have in a 4oz jar but I need to get the jarof the other one as well.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 11, 2013)

So, its getting pretty warm in GA. So as of Sunday I will only be using Glycerin Based Leave In's/moisturizers until the end of summer. So all of my Leave In's and Moisturizers I have on my updated list will have to wait to be used until then. From here on out I will strictly focus on DC's, oils, and stylers . I will be storing away all of my leaves in that are open in the fridge of in a dark closed cabinet. I will at some point update my list to include my glycerin based products.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 11, 2013)

*UPDATED LIST:*
*
Giving/Gave away 
Staple 
Possible Staple
GONE
**Late Spring/Summer Additions**(Glycerin Based)**

Oils and Butters:*
1 Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Elixir
1 Darcy's Botanicals Coco Bean Hair and Body Oil
1 SheScentIt Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer
1 Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter (GONE)
1 Pura Body Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter
1 Kinky Kurly Perfectly Polished Oil 
1 Komaza Care Stinky Stuff 
1 bottle of Hair Trigger Hair Growth Elixir 
1 1/4 bottle of Tropic Isle Living Jamaican Black Castor Oil Serum w/ Argan Oil
1 2oz. Gleau Oil
*
Conditioners:* _(Rinsing, Reconstructor and DC's)_
1 Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor
2 4Naturals Reconstuctor
1 Mizani Kerafuse Intense Strengthening Treatment
8 to 10 Deep conditioners (8 oz's and 16 oz's): GONE! (Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner, Luv Naturals Conditional Luv, Spiral Solutions Deeply Decadent Treatment ALL STAPLES~)
2 Bottles of V05 COnditioners (1 Gone)
1/4 bottle of Tresemme Nourishing Moisture
1 Keracare Instensive Restorative Masque 

*Leave In's:*
1 DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk
1 DB Tucuma Butter Moisture Whip
1/2 Bottle of SSI Coco creme Leave In
1 KBN SheaAloe Leave In Conditioner
1 Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
1 KimmayTube Love me or Leave me Leave In Conditioner
1 Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling Slip
1 DB Herbal Leave In conditioner
1 NaturelleGrow Ginger Peach Leave In 
1 2oz sample of Curly Kinks Satin Roots
1 KomazaCare Califia Leave In
1&1/2 bottles of BM Oil-Free Hair Serum
1 Chi Keratin Mist
1&1/4 bottles of Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk (1/4th's bottle gone)
1&1/2 bottles of Jane Carter's Solutions Revitalizing Leave In 
1 Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
1 Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Leave In's
1 Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Honey Butter
1 jar of BM Luscious Balance Cream Moisturizer 
1/4 bottle of Giovanni Vitapro Leave In Moisture Treatment(GONE!)
1 Phytokeratine Reparative Serum 

*Moisturizers and Stylers:*
1 QB BRBC
1 Donna Marie Super Buttercream
1 Qhemet Biologics Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm 
1 DB Shea Butter Moisturizing Cream(GONE!)
1 KomazaCare Califia Spray 
1 Jar of Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade 
1 jar of Afroveda Pur Whipped Hair Jelly 
1 DB Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Creme 
1/4 bottle of DB Coco Bean Curl Smoothing Creme (STAPLE)
1  PuraBody Naturals MuruMuru Moisture Milk
1 Blended Beauty Straight Pearl


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 11, 2013)

i gave a few products away today, to my new supervisor (who is on a hhj)
i gave her:
Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment
SM restructive elixir and
Bee mine moisture mist
i need to update ive gotten rid of over 30 products in the last 6 months


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh man, this is JUST what I need.  I was just thinking of a use your stash challenge.  I'll need the remainder of phase 1 and want to be included in phase 2.  I will post my stash today some time.  I feel soooo ashamed.  I keep buying stuff. I have a problem,  I need help.  Hair products and vitamin and supplement things just intrigue me.  

Although this is for hair.  I will add all my pills in too in a separate list.  I'll have to collect everything from the hiding places first.  

It is my goal to have minimum items once i'm done and just have my staple items.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 13, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> i gave a few products away today, to my new supervisor (who is on a hhj)
> i gave her:
> Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment
> SM restructive elixir and
> ...




oooo, i hadn't even considered the prosect of giving things away.  I know a few people who are either transitioning or newly natural who would love to try some products without having to buy them.  yeahhhh.  thanks.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 13, 2013)

I finally used something up!  Organic camellia oil is gone.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 14, 2013)

Used up Oyin Hair Dew; opened up PBN Sapote Lotion.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm done with DM Super Buttercreme.


----------



## Angel of the North (Apr 15, 2013)

Used up one of the Dr Organics Tea Tree Con and Bee Mine Bee.u.ti.ful Sample, I'm still undecided about the Bee.u.ti.ful, but I like it enough to repurchase and try it over a period of time.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

Wash day yesterday. Didn't use anything up but close. Used the 4 Naturals Conditioner. Probably 1/2 bottle left. I'm almost out of my AO Blue Chamomile  I will hold on repurchasing until I use up some of the conditioners I have. Used the As I Am leave-in. And sealed with Avocado oil. Almost done with this bottle. Use it mostly on my face. Sealed my ends with Qhemet pomade. Finger coiled my hair with the Komaza Coconut Curl Cream. I only have 1 tsp of that left. Will use it up when I twist my hair again. 

I received the curl luv(sp) box. So I received 8 more samples to add to my sample list. Fortunately most of those are conditioners and stylers. 

I am going to try to keep my hair in finger coils for the next 15 weeks, so I won't be buying too much product. I want to try a new DC. And I will buy the Deva Curl One when I get a coupon. I'm good with everything else right now.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 17, 2013)

I used up the last of Sukesh Ayurveda from HennaSooq. 

I bought Komazacare Matani leave-in conditioner, Aloe My Hair leave in, and Califia Moisturizing Spray. (love all of these so far!)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 17, 2013)

xu93texas

Komazacare is awesome.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Komazacare is awesome.


 

Girl, you got that right!  I have to thank you and justgrowalready for the positive reviews.  That Califia Moisturizing spray is awesome!  I'm almost 11 weeks post and my ng feels so moisturized.  I alternate the leave-ins for the LOC method every night:

Liquid: Califia Moisturizing spray
Oil:  Burt Bee's Baby Nourishing oil
Cream: alternate between Matani leave in and Aloe My Hair leave in

In the mornings, I just apply my Peppermint Pomade mixture to my edges/nape and spritz a little Califia moisturizing spray, plop on my wig and go.  Love it!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 17, 2013)

xu93texas

I the aloe my hair leave in and aloe my hair moisturizing cream are heaven sent on frreshly washed hair. Also that califia leave in....LAWD! Its one of my HG Leave's. I need a full size of the Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray, the stuff is delicious.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 18, 2013)

used up SE cholesterol


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 18, 2013)

I used up the last of Cocoveda oil and vit.E oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2013)

Used up the sample size of the Komaza Coconut Curl Pudding.


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 18, 2013)

Used up coconut oil, a vitamin e oil, and a JB castor oil.  I can see the bottom of the almond oil!  hopefully it'll be done next week if I do another oil prepoo!   Also getting low on the oyin greg juice so that'll be gone soon also!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2013)

Wash day yesterday and today.

Used sample of Farasues Clarifying Shampoo. Put it in the giveaway box. I may need a sulfate shampoo but I think my mom has some Elasta something under the sink. I will probably just stick to my mudwash though.

Used the sample of Farasues Clarifying Conditioner. Used the whole bottle.

Finished up the Qhemet Egyptian Shampoo. 

I have less than 1 use of the Komaza Conditioner.

Used 1/2 of the sample of SDOTBeauty Conditioner.

Will try to use up the Qhemet Pomade but will probably still have 1 or 2 uses less.

Was going to use up the ION Extreme Care but will do protein next week.

Decided to try the Nubian Heritage Growth & Strengthen Treatment Masque as the (C) of the LOC method. It also says I can use it as a leave-in but since I don't have a moisturizer going to give it a try.

Received my two bottles of Deva Curl  but will hold on cowashing for right now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm going to give away the Nubian Heritage Growth &  Strength. I have given it enough tries so I'm done with it. I'm also going to give away the rest of the Qhemet Amla Pomade. It was just a sample but I think someone else could benefit from it. It isn't doing anything for my ends. And I think they break more when I try to put it on. I may end up doing the same with the nourish and shine. My hair is just too curly for things that don't go on easily.


----------



## Kindheart (Apr 21, 2013)

I finished jane Carter "hydrating shampoo" .

I won't repurchase as it slightly stripped my hair and didn't get my hair clean. 
I started using my second bottle of L'Erbolario tiare' shampoo ,smells amazing (monoi) ,cleans well and leaves my hair soft .


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 21, 2013)

My updated list Finally!
Queeh Helen cholesterol x2
Ion Hard Water condish
Beautiful Textures Rapid repair DC
Elasta qp Glaze
Matrix Biolage Forte therapie leave in treatment
Silk Elements Leave in cream x2
Kerastase Masquintense DC
Kerastase Masque Force Architecte DC
Kerastase Oleo Relax slim DC
Kerastase Sublimateur Jour creme
Kerastase Oleo Relax slim leave in
KeraPro DC x2
Macadamia Natural Healing oil masque x2
Macadamia Natural Healing oil treatment
Macadamia Natural Healing oil spray
Macadamia Natural Healing oil leave in
Aussie 3 minute x3
Aussie Moist condish x4
Redken Extreme anti-snap leave in
Redken Extreme Strength builder plus
Loreal Advanced Total 5 repair condish 
Loreal Advanced Total Repair Damage Erasing Balm DC
Loreal Advvanced Smooth Intense polishing condish
Loreal Advanced Power Moisture condish
Loreal Advanced Power Moisture, Moisture Rush DC
LOreal EverSleek Repartive Condish
Herbal Essence Tousle me softly condish
Elasta Qp mango butter x2
Silk Elements Mega silk Moisturizing treatment
KeraCare Humecto
Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in
Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor
Aphogee 2 step treatment
Aphogee Balancing moisture condish
Aphogee Green tea keratin spray
ORS Replenishing condish
Curl Junkie Repair ME
Bee Mine Luscious balanced cream moisturizer x3
Bee Mine BEE-U-TI-FUL deep conditioner
Bee Mine Avocado condish
Shea Moisture Moisture Retention poo
Shea Moisture restorative condish
Shea Moisture Deep treatment masque
Nubian Heritage repair and extend condish 
Nubian Heritage repair and extend poo
Nubian Heritage edge taming taffy
Cantu shea buter Natural hair coconut moisture mist
Carols Daughter black vanilla leave in
Jane Carter Nourish n Shine
Shea moisture shea butter leave in
Organix hydrating macadamia oil
Aubrey organics WC
Aubrey organics GPB
Giovanni Direct leave in
Shescentit Honey rinse condish x2
Shescentit Avocado cream condish
Shescentit Okra reconstructor
Shescentit Coco cream leave in
Shescentit fortifying hair mask
Shescentit Tahitian vanilla leave in
Shescentit Moisture Mist leave in
Darcys Pumpkin condish x2
Darcys Transitioning cream
Darcys daily leave in cream
Darcys Tucuma moisture butter whip x2
Darcys shea butter moisturizing cream
Darcys Avocdo and Wild Plum twisting cream
Darcys Organic coconut pomade
Darcys Deep conditioning mask
Marie Dean Coconut and lime repair mask
Marie Dean Sweet milk moisturizing DC
Marie Dean Honey and Soy butter cream
Marie Dean Whipped Olive and Tucuma butter
Marie Dean Double whip hair butter 
Marie Dean Amla hair cream
Silk Dreams Vanilla silk cream DC x3
Silk Dreams Wheat germ butter condish
Silk Dreams Shea What Deux DC
Ology Moisturizing condish
Design Essentials Herbal complex
Design Essentials Daily moisturizing lotion
Extra virgin organic coconut oil
Avocado oil
Jojoba oil
Gleau nourishing oil
Walnut oil
Grape seed oil x2
Wen 613 cleanser x2
Wen 613 replenishing mist
Wen fig clenser
Wen fig styling cream
100% pure Argan oil
One n Only argan oil
Ok thats it!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

^^That's pretty good lamaria. I was expecting your list to be much longer.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 23, 2013)

Used Up:

1 Komazacare Califia Spray
1 Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss


I will be starting on the BASK Cacao Bark and Y.A.M Nectar DC's (will be mixing them). I already opened one of my back-ups for the Califia . I stay stocked with this stuff .


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2013)

Hair washing day. Was able to use up quite a few things. 

Did a protein treatment with the ION Extreme Care. Finished up the last of the Olive Moisture Mask Conditioner. Used up the Avocado oil. Will try to use up the SDOT Beauty Conditioner. Will use it as a leave-in. Will use up the Afro Stretch Cream. Found out using a cream on my ends works wonders. Works better than oils or butter.

41. Avocado Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm giving away Elasta QP Design Silk, ORS Replenishing conditioner, SE Megasilk Heat Protection Spray, and a tub of blue Eco Styler gel to my sister and niece.


----------



## soulglo (Apr 28, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> My updated list Finally!
> Queeh Helen cholesterol x2
> Ion Hard Water condish
> Beautiful Textures Rapid repair DC
> ...



all i can say is whoa


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2013)

soulglo said:


> all i can say is whoa


 
I was really expecting it to be much longer  She is doing a great job reducing her stash


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2013)

When I first started this challenge, I was discourages and confused because I had shelves and boxes of products that I didn't know what to do with and didn't know if they worked. I looked at my shelf of products today and I am feeling so much better about what I see. For 90% of what I have, I know exactly what it does, how it works and what I want to do with it. The 10% are samples that I am trying out. I don't know how they work but I do know where they fit in. I feel good about my progress. 

I may actually sit the next round of the challenge out.


----------



## Ogoma (Apr 28, 2013)

^^^ Same. I have no use-up stash at all anymore; just a small list of staples. Most importantly for me, I don't have an interest in buying products that I have not already tried, tested, and proven true.


----------



## soulglo (Apr 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I was really expecting it to be much longer  She is doing a great job reducing her stash



power to her.. use the force.. can't knock the hustle
i'm just an outsider peeking in don't mind me too much


----------



## soulglo (Apr 28, 2013)

faithVA said:


> When I first started this challenge, I was discourages and confused because I had shelves and boxes of products that I didn't know what to do with and didn't know if they worked. I looked at my shelf of products today and I am feeling so much better about what I see. For 90% of what I have, I know exactly what it does, how it works and what I want to do with it. The 10% are samples that I am trying out. I don't know how they work but I do know where they fit in. I feel good about my progress.
> 
> I may actually sit the next round of the challenge out.



this challenge definitely helped me too
to buy less
and figure out some staples
i finally have some core products
but i still have 2 products that are driving me coocoo that i bought kind of on whim

why don't you make a goody bag of samples for someone?


----------



## soulglo (Apr 28, 2013)

the only new thing that i am eyeing is finding a good gel

eco styler and other gels have not really worked for me

i want to try the honeybush gel ..but i'm still waiting on a sale

i can finally say i have staples lol

shea moisture raw shea butter moisture retention is my # 1 shampoo.. i don't have to clarify or anything
aubrey gpb is my go to conditioner for everything
acv rinsing is my new thing
giovanni direct is my leave in
and castor oil is my favorite sealer


in the process of trying to use up products i figured out that my hair doesn't like coconut oil as a sealer or in products but it loves it warmed up as a prepoo

i tried olive oil as a prepoo since i finally used up my coconut oil and i think it was ehh.. coconut oil may be better so i may re up

it's cool that i don't need the most expensive products anymore but i'm still looking for a good gel and potentially a reconstructor because i'm almost finished using up the old formula of megatek

i'm trying to potentially get rid of or swap
eden's coco shea leave in and co wash

the cowash is nice but i feel like both products leave a film on my hair

i've also have olive eco styler gel ..gave away argan to my sis and i'm trying to figure out when and how i will use up the rest of my aloe vera juice

i hated the process of paying an arm and leg for shipping and hunting for staples


----------



## xu93texas (May 2, 2013)

I used up the last of Peppermint Pomade. ( No fear, more is on the way!)


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2013)

soulglo said:


> this challenge definitely helped me too
> to buy less
> and figure out some staples
> i finally have some core products
> ...


 
I am. I already have stuff in my give away box. I'm just trying to get enough to make it a good box. I plan on giving it to one of the LHCF ladies.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 4, 2013)

Can I join session 2 when it starts? I've been on a personal use up my stash journey, but I'm finally ready to make the leap into a formal commitment


----------



## classoohfive (May 5, 2013)

Has session 2 been posted yet? 

I think I need at least one (or two) more sessions and I should be good. There's only a few new products I'm looking to buy, but I've used up what they're replacing and I know what should and shouldn't work.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 5, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

I made the Session 2 thread. I really hope @JJamiah doesn't mind. If your name is not on the updated list. Just thank the Original post and your in. LETS USE UP THESE STASHES LADIES!


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2013)

Just used up one box of kalpi tone powder and on the second box right now. I like this powder so it will stay in my ayur-rotation for a long time. 

I do need a box of shikakai powder, 6 boxes of kalpi tone powder, a kilo of indigo powder, about 8 bags of Nupur henna, 3 boxes of amla powder, 3 boxes of brahmi powder and a box each of skintone and orange powder for my facial mask. 

Oh and some brahmi-amla oil as well. I think I need additional items but the above are urgent.


----------

